# Eure Meinung: Variostützen für Racer ein Thema?



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

Beim XC-Rennen in Pracht traf ich einen anderen Biker auf der Strecke, der eine Variostütze am Bike hatte und ich beneidete ihn sehr, da es doch sehr steile und technische Passagen auf der Strecke gab. Der Veranstalter Michael Bonnekessel gewann mit so einer Variostütze 2009 den Dt. Meistertitel im XC (Masters-Klasse). Deshalb meine Frage an euch:

*Glaubt ihr, dass leichte Variostützen im XC-Sport eine Chance haben, weil sie einen bergab schneller und sicherer machen?*

(Zum Beispiel für die fahrtechnisch weniger fitten Fahrer eine Option, damit sie nicht so oft stürzen).

*Zum ganzen Artikel dazu: "Thema Sattelabsenken & Variostützen"*

P.S.: An meinem Ex-Bike ist eine recht leichte Variostütze dran:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass man die auch im XC anwenden kann. Jedock müssen die dann schon unter 300gr am Ende wiegen inkl. Fernbedienung und ich denke, dass das nicht zu schaffen sein wird ohne weiteres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

Vllt. muss es mal eine aus Carbon geben - oder TUNE bringt ein Modell raus 

Meine wiegt ca. 500 g, was ich angemessen finde.


----------



## Groudon (1. März 2011)

Das ist aber ein Zuwachs von 300gr im Schnitt zu einer leichten Stütze... das ist im Rennen eben nicht wenig...


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2011)

Ich lese in den XC-Berichten immer von vielen Stürzen. 2007 bin ich mein erstes XC-Rennen gefahren und habe meinen Sattel oben gelassen. In einer schwierigen Passage bin ich dann auch gestürzt, mit abgesenkten Sattel wäre das nicht passiert. 2011 starte ich in Pracht dann mit Variostütze, das wird ein Spaß


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2011)

Ich denke bei den meisten guten Fahrern wirst du so schnell keine Vario-Stütze zu sehen bekommen.
a) ist sie einfach den meisten zu schwer, und
b) sind es CC-Fahrer gewohnt mit hohem Sattel zu fahren. Und auch so kann man schnell die Berge runter kommen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. März 2011)

eben... braucht kein mensch


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich denke bei den meisten guten Fahrern wirst du so schnell keine Vario-Stütze zu sehen bekommen.
> a) ist sie einfach den meisten zu schwer, und
> b) sind es CC-Fahrer gewohnt mit hohem Sattel zu fahren. Und auch so kann man schnell die Berge runter kommen.



Auf besonders schweren Kursen habe ich viele XC-Fahrer bergab tragen sehen  Wie gesagt der zweimalige Deutsche Meister Michael Bonnekessel schwört für solche Fälle auf seine Variostütze, ich bin gespannt, ob andere Fahrer das ebenfalls probieren werden.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## racing_basti (1. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf besonders schweren Kursen habe ich viele XC-Fahrer bergab tragen sehen



Elite- oder Hobby-Fahrer?


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2011)

Kein Plan - das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, das war in Altlay/Eifel im Bereich der steilen Spitzkehren. Ich habe mir dann da den Sattel abgesenkt, leider noch ohne Variostütze.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2011)

warum bonne die faehrt ist mir eh voellig unklar, aber seine zusammenstellung waere eh nicht so meins...

und sonst? keiner! warum auch. man kommt alles mit sattel oben runter. und was man mit sattel oben net schafft, das haette man auch mit nem versenkten auch nicht geschafft.
aber wer's braucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (2. März 2011)

Moin!

Wie wärs mit der Oldschool-Variante? Wiegt fast nichts und funktioniert auch 






Ciao, Splat


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> warum bonne die faehrt ist mir eh voellig unklar, aber seine zusammenstellung waere eh nicht so meins...
> 
> und sonst? keiner! warum auch. man kommt alles mit sattel oben runter. und was man mit sattel oben net schafft, das haette man auch mit nem versenkten auch nicht geschafft.
> aber wer's braucht...



Die wichtigen Gründe: Mehr Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit in schwierigen Passagen. Das war auch für Bonne entscheidend. Für mich auch wichtig: Mehr Spaß dabei.

@Splat: Krasse Sache, was für eine Konstruktion


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2011)

ist klar... wenn du meisnt... schraub dir das halbe kilo ans rad... hf


----------



## theworldburns (2. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und was man mit sattel oben net schafft, das haette man auch mit nem versenkten auch nicht geschafft.
> aber wer's braucht...



das könnte an auswahl und beschaffenheit der strecken liegen, mal dran gedacht?


----------



## Ti-Max (2. März 2011)

Ich habe so ein Ding nur für den reinen Spassfaktor, allerdings nur am Fully und nicht am HT. Unverzichtbar sind sie definitiv nicht, machen aber wirklich Laune bergab.

Wer ohne Variostütze nicht den Berg runterkommt, sollte sein Hobby überdenken oder nochmals über Los gehen bei seiner Fahrtechnik

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2011)

ich bin auch problemlos in offenburg die strecke runter gekommen... 

vllt hat ti-MAx recht, wer sowas braucht sollte mal technik training machen (oder hat nen deal mit dem hersteller )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Runterkommen ist nicht das Problem, aber das Sturzrisiko ist bei hohem Sattel höher, da gehen einige Fahrer im XC zu Boden. Und man ist schneller, da man den Federweg der Beine besser ausnutzen kann und dementsprechend eine bessere Linienwahl fahren kann.

Mich würde interessieren, was rauskäme wenn die BIKE wieder einen Vergleichstest macht - Kurschat oder so fahren dann die gleiche technisce XC-Strecke mit und ohne Variostütze


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2011)

naja... kurschat wuerde ich dan et soo als maas der dinge nehmen... der gewinnt seine zeit bergauf 

aber ich geb dir ja recht, abfahrts schwachenfahrern kann das echt was bringen.

ich brauchs definitiv net


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Runterkommen ist nicht das Problem, aber das Sturzrisiko ist bei hohem Sattel höher, da gehen einige Fahrer im XC zu Boden. Und man ist schneller, da man den Federweg der Beine besser ausnutzen kann und dementsprechend eine bessere Linienwahl fahren kann.



Sowas kann man ja trainieren und wer einigermaßen gelenkig ist und sich das Rad richtig ausgesucht hat, kommt auch ohne so einen klappernden und wackelnden Mist mit dem Hintern bis auf den Reifen. Mehr geht mit Variostütze auch nicht, da sind die OR-Länge+Lenkerhöhe die eigentlichen Limitierenden. 



> Mich würde interessieren, was rauskäme wenn die BIKE wieder einen Vergleichstest macht - Kurschat oder so fahren dann die gleiche technisce XC-Strecke mit und ohne Variostütze


Wenn's nach der Bike ginge, führe man XC am besten mit einem 12kg DH-Panzer der 1000% Übersetzungsbandbreite zur Verfügung stellt. Die hat halt auch eine völlig andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

@nopain: Genau, für solche Fahrer wäre das gut. Gerade im XC-Bereich gibt es ja einige Leute, die super fit sind, aber noch Defizite in der Fahrtechnik haben.

@mete: Es geht nicht darum, dass man nicht gut hinter den Sattel gehen kann, sondern darum, dass man in der Grundposition zentral über dem Bike stehend im vertikalen Bewegungsspielraum der Beine durch den hohen Sattel eingeschränkt ist und somit nicht so gut Schläge aus den Beinen abfedern kann. Deshalb hängen die XC-Fahrer ja auch häufig so weit hinten (auch wenn es noch nicht sehr steil bergab geht), was wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sie zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen. Und: Der hohe Sattel kann einem bei einem minimalen Fahrfehler schnell einen Kick in den Po geben und man geht über den Lenker.




_Sabine Spitz hat den Sattel immer oben (Bild: Petejupp - zur Galerie: KLICK_ )


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> @mete: Es geht nicht darum, dass man nicht gut hinter den Sattel gehen kann, sondern darum, dass man in der Grundposition zentral über dem Bike stehend im vertikalen Bewegungsspielraum der Beine durch den hohen Sattel eingeschränkt ist und somit nicht so gut Schläge aus den Beinen abfedern kann. Deshalb hängen die XC-Fahrer ja auch häufig so weit hinten (auch wenn es noch nicht sehr steil bergab geht), was wiederum dafür sorgt, dass sie zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen. Und: Der hohe Sattel kann einem bei einem minimalen Fahrfehler schnell einen Kick in den Po geben und man geht über den Lenker.



Wenn der Hintern hinterm Sattel ist, kann dieser mich nicht nach vorn kicken, wenn ich komplett hinter den Sattel gehe, ist mein Oberkörper über dem Sattel und da ist noch genügend Luft in Richtung Sattel. Der Druck auf dem VR ist beim XC-Rad durch die gestrecktere Sitzposition automatisch höher, als bei wasweißichfüreinemrad mit niedrigem Sattel und kurzem Vorbau/Oberrohr + hoher Front. Die Schwerpunktverteilung ist eine ganz andere und deshalb muss man in den meisten Fällen diesen auch weiter nach hinten schieben, als in ich nenne es mal "kompakteren" Sitzpositionen.


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Durch die tiefe und lange Front steigt auch die Überschlagsgefahr. Die nach hinten gelehnte Position halte ich auch bei einem XC-Rad nicht für ideal, so kann man kaum wie aus der Grundposition auf Hindernisse mit Bunny Hops etc. reagieren.

Wie gesagt, fahrbar ist auch vieles so, aber dabei jedoch auch gefährlicher und langsamer.


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Durch die tiefe und lange Front steigt auch die Überschlagsgefahr. Die nach hinten gelehnte Position halte ich auch bei einem XC-Rad nicht für ideal, so kann man kaum wie aus der Grundposition auf Hindernisse mit Bunny Hops etc. reagieren.



Wie gesagt, kann man alles üben. Und da der DH nun mal nicht die entscheidende Komponente ist, kann man sich das Ding auch sparen. Von der miserablen Haltbarkeit mal abgesehen. Wer ohne Variostütze langsam im DH ist, ist mit ihr auch nicht wesentlich schneller.

Wer einigermaßen fahren kann, überschlägt sich auch eigentlich fast nie, sondern steigt etwas "eleganter" nach hinten ab.


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Ich denke bei den meisten guten Fahrern wirst du so schnell keine Vario-Stütze zu sehen bekommen.
> a) ist sie einfach den meisten zu schwer, und
> b) sind es CC-Fahrer gewohnt mit hohem Sattel zu fahren. Und auch so kann man schnell die Berge runter kommen.



a) kann ich akzeptieren, 
aber b) ist so ne sache: stellen wir uns für ne minute mal vor, es gäbe eine variostütze, die nicht mehr wiegt als eine normale - ich vermute, dann wäre das argument b) plötzlich nicht mehr erwähnenswert. 

es ist doch einfach so, dass man eine schwere abfahrt objektiv schneller mit tiefem sattel fahren kann. 
zu sagen, dass ich mit hohem sattel da runter komme, ist ja trivial. aber _noch_ schneller - wenn auch nur ein paar s - ist man eben anders. 
die frage ist dann doch eher, ob die abfahrten schwer genug sind, damit das zum tragen kommt, oder die frage, wieviel man beim schellen vs. nicht ganz so schnellen abfahren überhaupt rausholen kann.

aber ein vorteil hat der hohe sattel bergab defintiv nicht. 
und wie groß der nachteil ist, hängt von vielen faktoren ab.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (2. März 2011)

Schließe mich denen an, die sich das nicht vorstellen können. Insbesondere nicht im Wordcup: die Jungs und Mädels dort brauchen so etwas nicht. Auch die Häufigkeit der Stürze, die Du angesprochen hast, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Klar geht immer mal wieder ein Athlet über den Sattel, aber das ist auch an technisch anspruchsvollsten Streckenabschnitten eher die Seltenheit als die Regel. 

Zum Thema Kurschat und Bike-Vergleichstest (nix gegen den Wolfman): Kurschat hat sich beim Vergleichstest der Race-Hardtails auch klar gegen die Verwendung schmaler Lenker mit Barends ausgesprochen. Diese seien nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die überwiegende Anzahl an Worldcuprennen und die beiden Elite WM-Titel wurden im vergangenen Jahr allerdings von Fahrerinnen und Fahrern mit schmalen Lenkern und Barends gewonnen. Aber zu diesem Thema gibt es ja schon einen sehr interessanten Thread hier im Forum...


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> a) kann ich akzeptieren,
> aber b) ist so ne sache: stellen wir uns für ne minute mal vor, es gäbe eine variostütze, die nicht mehr wiegt als eine normale - ich vermute, dann wäre das argument b) plötzlich nicht mehr erwähnenswert.
> 
> es ist doch einfach so, dass man eine schwere abfahrt objektiv schneller mit tiefem sattel fahren kann.
> ...



Die Frage ist genauso zu beantworten, wie die nach dem richtige Lenker, Reifen, Bremsen, Sitzposition, Fully oder Hardtail etc.. Bestimmte Dinge haben sich eben über Jahre bewährt, obwohl man damit bergab nicht unbedingt schnell(er) ist und das nicht ohne Grund. 

Mir persönlich wäre es schon zu nervig, jedes mal für eine kurze Abfahrt den blöden Hebel zu betätigen, möglicherweise die Stütze noch belasten zu müssen und nach der Abfahrt das umgekehrte Spiel, da möchte man sich einfach um andere Sachen kümmern. Bei technisch schwierigen, kilometerlangen Abfahrten mag das ja sinnvoll sein, sowas gibt es aber beim XC oder Marathon in der Realität nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Naja, ich kann es auf jeden Fall den Hobby-Fahrern empfehlen, die nicht das Fahrkönnen eines Schurter etc. aufweisen. Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Die Frage ist genauso zu beantworten, wie die nach dem richtige Lenker, Reifen, Bremsen, Sitzposition, Fully oder Hardtail etc.. Bestimmte Dinge haben sich eben über Jahre bewährt, ...


wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass variostützen neu sind und sich eben noch nicht jahrelang bewähren konnten/mussten. 




mete schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es schon zu nervig, jedes mal für eine kurze Abfahrt den blöden Hebel zu betätigen, möglicherweise die Stütze noch belasten zu müssen und nach der Abfahrt das umgekehrte Spiel, da möchte man sich einfach um andere Sachen kümmern.


die bedienung ist für mich ne ähnliche frage wie das gewicht: 
wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass das kein problem mehr ist, ist das argument irrelevant. 
ne gute variostütze ist sicher nicht schwerer zu bedienen als ein lenker-lockout. 

die frage ist ja nicht nur, welche nachteile ein produkt hat, sondern auch, was es im idealfall bringt. 

und da denke ich: vorteile bringt der hohe sattel bergab definitiv nicht. 
und wie groß der nachteil ist, hängt von vielen faktoren ab.  

world cup etc. mag ein extrem sein, aber da gibts ja noch viel, viel mehr beiker, die cc fahren und imho davon profitieren könnten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. März 2011)

kauf_und_sei_gluecklich


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass variostützen neu sind und sich eben noch nicht jahrelang bewähren konnten/mussten.



Was ja nicht ganz stimmt, die gibt es mittlerweile auch schon seit einigen Jahren und wirklich besser geworden sind sie auch nicht.



> die bedienung ist für mich ne ähnliche frage wie das gewicht:
> wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass das kein problem mehr ist, ist das argument irrelevant.
> ne gute variostütze ist sicher nicht schwerer zu bedienen als ein lenker-lockout.
> 
> ...



Fakt ist doch, dass es momentan keine adäquat zu bedienende Sattelstütze mit annehmbarem Gewicht gibt, also ist Deiner Argumentation nach 300-400g Mehrgewicht bergauf nicht von Vorteil und ob es bergab etwas bringt, hängt ebenfalls von vielen Faktoren ab. 
Und so können wir diese Diskussion für jedes beliebige Teil am MTB fortführen. Die meisten XC-üblichen Teile sind bergab nicht von Vorteil und offensichtlich spielen dabei die vielen nachteiligen Faktoren bergauf eine wesentliche Rolle .


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> kauf_und_sei_gluecklich



Da fehlen die Rase Black Mamba und die Forca SPS 350 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

Wenn die SPS 350 einen vernünftigen (und Grip-Shift-kompatiblen) Hebel hätte, wäre die für ein Tourenrad wahrscheinlich sogar ganz interessant.


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass es momentan keine adäquat zu bedienende Sattelstütze mit annehmbarem Gewicht gibt, ...


eben. da stimme ich zu. 

was ich sagen wollte: das gewicht ist und bleibt der einzige grund, sowas nicht ans cc-beik zu bauen. 
bei identischem gewicht sind alle anderen streitfragen irrelevant und/oder lösbar.
und weil du mehrfach davon schreibst: die bedienung ist sicher kein problem.


----------



## racing_basti (2. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Durch die tiefe und lange Front steigt auch die Überschlagsgefahr. Die nach hinten gelehnte Position halte ich auch bei einem XC-Rad nicht für ideal, *so kann man kaum wie aus der Grundposition auf Hindernisse mit Bunny Hops etc. reagieren.
> *
> Wie gesagt, fahrbar ist auch vieles so, aber dabei jedoch auch gefährlicher und langsamer.



selbst mit dem crosser ist das doch machbar. und dort sind die hinternisse in der regel höher als bei cc-rennen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr1yYgDLCrs"]YouTube        - Providence Barriers Elite Men's Race Day 1[/nomedia]


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

warum haben die downhiller dann den sattel überhaupt so tief?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (2. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum haben die downhiller dann den sattel überhaupt so tief?



Weil die wohl zu 95% DOWNHILL fahren und nur kurze, im stehen zu bewältigende Gegensteigungen zu bewältigen haben? 

...und wohl, weil sie's nicht nötig haben sich auf den Sattel zu setzen und auszuruhen wenns aufwärts geht....

Optimale Tritt-Effizienz scheint wohl im Downhill nicht wirklich notwendig zu sein, oder?


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> Weil die wohl zu 95% DOWNHILL fahren ...


tja, das hab ich auch gedacht...
aber wenn ich die argumentation hier lese, ist es offenbar doch gar nicht sinnvoll oder notwendig, im downhill den sattel runterzumachen. 
die ganzen beispiele sollen das doch belegen, oder?


----------



## mete (2. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> was ich sagen wollte: das gewicht ist und bleibt der einzige grund, sowas nicht ans cc-beik zu bauen.
> bei identischem gewicht sind alle anderen streitfragen irrelevant und/oder lösbar.



Das elendige Herumgewackel + andere Krankheiten und die Tatsache, dass es niemals eine Variostütze geben wird, die nur annähernd an das Gewicht einer herkömmlichen Stütze heranreicht und dabei auch noch hält führt diese Aussage in reine Theorie über. 
Ich persönlich nutze auch keinen Gabellockout, weil mich das nervt. Ich will Radfahren und nicht Knöpfchenfrücken, nur weil es mal kurz bergauf oder bergab geht. Bis ich mich da entschieden habe, bin ich durch die betreffende Stelle dreimal durch.


----------



## onlyforchicks (2. März 2011)

ich würde mich eigentlich der Argumentation von Dubbel anschliessen.
Wobei generell seh, ich die Sache so, dass so ein Ding ans Spassrad (bei mir momentan ein santa cruz chamäleon mit ner 160er Lyrik ) gehört. 
Ans CC Bike gehört sowas meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Ich fahre an meinen beiden Bikes (Pulcro mit Rohloff - 180 mm FW & Haibike mit wenig Federweg) eine Variostütze mit Remotehebel und will sie nicht mehr missen. Auch auf breiten Wegen bergab fühle ich mich sicherer und habe mehr Spaß, da ich über Spurrillen etc. easy Bunny Hops ziehen kann ohne dass mir der Sattel im Schritt gefährlich nahe kommt. In Kurven habe ich einen tieferen Schwerpunkt, auch klasse.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dubbel (2. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> ... reine Theorie .


sag ich doch. 






mete schrieb:


> Das elendige Herumgewackel + andere Krankheiten


stellt sich die frage, wann du das letzte mal sowas ausprobiert hast. 
bzw. ob überhaupt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (2. März 2011)

solang die ausrichter der strecken sowas wie unten eingefügt als schwierig empfinden werden die (auf xc bikes) fahrtechnisch begabten keine absenkbare stütze brauchen, die bergabradfahrer über die xcler und deren strecken lachen, sowie diese wiederrum behaupten dass die bergabradfahrer eh alle nur lift fahren und das garnicht anstrengend ist. alles wie immer.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

alles machbar... aber ich finde es nicht ok, das du nur liegende maedels zeigst... AAAAAALICE!!!


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> solang die ausrichter der strecken sowas wie unten eingefügt als schwierig empfinden werden die (auf xc bikes) fahrtechnisch begabten keine absenkbare stütze brauchen, die bergabradfahrer über die xcler und deren strecken lachen, sowie diese wiederrum behaupten dass die bergabradfahrer eh alle nur lift fahren und das garnicht anstrengend ist. alles wie immer.


schönes schlusswort.


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2011)

Mir fallen im Stehgreif einige Worldcup-Pros ein, die zugeben fahrtechnisch nicht sehr begabt zu sein - falls mal eine leichte Variostütze kommen wird, würde ich diesen Fahrern und vielen Amateur-Racern raten, so ein Teil auszuprobieren - alleine schon weil es sicherer ist


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

gott sei dank! endlich bringt uns xc fahrern mal jemand bei, wie man lebend den berg runter kommt!


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

mit der sattelkante als hodenbänkchen würd ichs auch nicht besser können als ihr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

es ist echt geil, wie die "kantenklatscher"-fraktion uns irgend ein sche*** teil aufschwatzen will, von dem sie denkt es sei toll... echt hart


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es ist echt geil, wie die "kantenklatscher"-fraktion uns irgend ein sche*** teil aufschwatzen will, von dem sie denkt es sei toll... echt hart



Ich finde es eher bemerkenswert, dass der bergauffahrenden Fraktion ständig vorgeworfen würde, sie wären intolerant. Sämtliche Seitenhiebe die ich hier im Forum lese kommen aber meist von Kantenklatschern. Die Erkenntnis dieser Nichtakzeptanz ist aber irgendwie nicht neu.

MTB-Fahren ist eine Rennsportart, da steht während eines Rennens Spaß in der Abfahrt und Sicherheit irgendwo ganz am Ende und wenn ich abwäge, dass 500g Mehrgewicht nur um die 10% DH insgesamt 10s schneller herunterzukommen auf einer XC-Strecke nichts bringen, dann ist das eben so. Wie sicher oder elegant ich da herunterkomme ist doch piepegal, Hauptsache ich komme möglichst schnell herunter und wenn ich herunterrenne.

Der nächste erzählt den Cyclocrossern noch, dass sie auch so ein Ding brauchen, oder doch lieber eine MTB-Kassette montieren sollen, anstatt an den kurzen Anstiegen abzuspringen und hochzulaufen. 

@dubbel: Die meisten Stützen die ich in der Hand hatte, zeichneten sich schon durch Spiel im Neuzustand aus und bei den mechanischen Stützen ist das sogar systembedingt fast nicht anders möglich. Nein danke, wenn der Sattel schon so hoch ist, muss ich nicht auch noch mit dem Hintern wackeln.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> dass 500g Mehrgewicht nur um die 10% DH insgesamt 10s schneller herunterzukommen auf einer XC-Strecke nichts bringen



ich bin mindestens genauso intolerant: bitte nenne das nicht downhill.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

geht doch wieder in euren eigenen sandkasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

euch wollt ich sehen, wenn ich euren teil mit so nem muell voll spamme!


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ich bin mindestens genauso intolerant: bitte nenne das nicht downhill.



Ich nenne das, wie ich will.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

das ist ein bisschen wie:



> Ein Fahrrad heißt nicht Dirt. Niemals.


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das ist ein bisschen wie:



Nö, downhill heißt Abfahrt, nichts anderes. Die gibt es auch auf XC-Strecken und wie die auszusehen haben steckt im Wort leider nicht drin.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

aber abfahrt heisst doch descent?


----------



## flyingscot (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> solang die ausrichter der strecken sowas wie unten eingefügt als schwierig empfinden werden die (auf xc bikes) fahrtechnisch begabten keine absenkbare stütze brauchen, die bergabradfahrer über die xcler und deren strecken lachen, sowie diese wiederrum behaupten dass die bergabradfahrer eh alle nur lift fahren und das garnicht anstrengend ist. alles wie immer.



Ich quote mal absichtlich die Bilder nochmal...

Ich finde die dargestellten Bedingungen durchaus anspruchsvoll -- wenn man sie mit einem CC-Bike mit CC-Bereifung fährt (glitschige Steine usw.). Gerade mit Hardtail kann man bei der Bereifung eben nicht so ohne weiteres über alles rüberkrachen, wie ich es durchaus gerne mit meinem Enduro oder DHler mache (dann auf zugegebener Maßen anspruchsvollerem Terrain, aber auch entsprechend angepasster Bereifung).

Häufig bremsen mich bei den Abfahrten im Marathon gar nicht die hohe Sattelstütze sondern die Leichtbaureifen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

Ich finde das auch unpassend, ein einen an sich zahmen XC Kurs ein, zwei richtig harte Stellen einzubauen. Was erwartet man sich davon? Niemand wird deswegen weniger Luftdruck fahren oder bessere Reifen aufziehen. Wenn, müsste man den gesamten Kurs so gestalten, dass die Wahl des Materials eindeutig ist.

Ich fahre ja auch mehr so XC-Gelände (nenne es mal so).  Da macht eine Variostütze sehr viel Sinn und das nicht nur bergab, sondern auch schon auf schnöden Singletrails (Absenkung um 2 cm wirkt Wunder).


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> aber abfahrt heisst doch descent?



Es mag befremdlich für Dich klingen, aber vor allem im Englischen (und auch im Deutschen) gibt es mehrere Worte mit ein und derselben Bedeutung und auch umgekehrt mehrere Bedeutungen für ein und dasselbe Wort. Unglaublich, oder? Es lebe die Mehrdeutigkeit. Von mir aus nenne es auch bergab oder abwärts, oder runter... läuft doch auf das gleiche hinaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. März 2011)

Hej Jungs, take it easy - so war das nicht gemeint, ich will niemandem belehren wie oder womit er fahren soll  Mich hat nur interessiert, wie Hobby-XC-Racer mit den anspruchsvollen Kursen das Thema sehen und ich habe meine Erfahrungen und Ansichten dazu geschildert (Strecke in Pracht).

Keep on riding,
Marc


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

wie schon gesagt,... touren biker koennen sicher was mit anfangen,... aber xc-RACER werden das wohl nicht wollen/brauchen.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich quote mal absichtlich die Bilder nochmal...
> 
> Ich finde die dargestellten Bedingungen durchaus anspruchsvoll -- wenn man sie mit einem CC-Bike mit CC-Bereifung fährt (glitschige Steine usw.). Gerade mit Hardtail kann man bei der Bereifung eben nicht so ohne weiteres über alles rüberkrachen, wie ich es durchaus gerne mit meinem Enduro oder DHler mache (dann auf zugegebener Maßen anspruchsvollerem Terrain, aber auch entsprechend angepasster Bereifung).
> 
> Häufig bremsen mich bei den Abfahrten im Marathon gar nicht die hohe Sattelstütze sondern die Leichtbaureifen...



oh, der will ja wirklich reden 

ich glaube es ist weniger die bereifung, die einen da bremst, als doch mehr die hohe stütze. damit einhergehend kann man das gewicht auf dem fahrrad nicht angemessen verlagern. 
eine zentrale position bei der die reifen etwa die gleiche aufstandskraft haben ist durch den hohen sattel kaum möglich. stattdessen ist der schwerpunkt so hoch, dass man dabei schnell über den lenker fliegt. 
ein tiefer schwerpunkt bedeutet dass ich mit dem arsch irgendwo über der hinterradachse hänge, dabei hat das vorderrad wiederrum zu wenig druck und grippt schlecht. 

zum vergleich: ab und zu verirren sich auch mal dirt kiddies auf ne downhill/freeride/wasweisichabfahrtsstrecke. die haben kurze radstände, steile lenkwinkel, sowie reifen mit wenig profil und viel druck. trotzdem kommen sie einigermaßen flüssig runter. 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch unpassend, ein einen an sich zahmen XC Kurs ein, zwei richtig harte Stellen einzubauen. Was erwartet man sich davon? Niemand wird deswegen weniger Luftdruck fahren oder bessere Reifen aufziehen. Wenn, müsste man den gesamten Kurs so gestalten, dass die Wahl des Materials eindeutig ist.



wenn nun alle xcler selbstverständlicherweise ne variostütze und einen vorderreifen mit seitenstollen fahren würde, dann könnte auch der gesamte abfahrtsteil des kurses anders gestaltet sein. ob die xc-*RACER *darauf bock haben ist die frage - eher nicht so wie es mir scheint.


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> oh, der will ja wirklich reden



Er teilt nur zufällig Deine Meinung und deshalb spamst Du nicht nur herum.



> ein tiefer schwerpunkt bedeutet dass ich mit dem arsch irgendwo über der hinterradachse hänge, dabei hat das vorderrad wiederrum zu wenig druck und grippt schlecht.


Ist doch nicht wahr. Die Schwerpunktverteilung am XC-Rad ist von Hause aus anders, als an Bergabrädern, siehe vorherige Seiten. Da ist genug Druck auf dem VR auch wenn ich über der Hinterradachse hänge. Oder hat Dein Kantenklatscher ein 600er Oberrohr+100mm Vorbau + tief bauende Gabel/Lenker? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

Auf jeden Fall gehört der Allerwerteste nicht über die Hinterachse. Egal auf welchem Bike.


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall gehört der Allerwerteste nicht über die Hinterachse. Egal auf welchem Bike.



Wieso nicht? Wenn es die Strecke erfordert? Ist ja keine Dauerposition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

mete, vergiss es... die wissen eh alles besser...

halt es wie die hummel: 
eigentlich koennen wir gar nicht bergabfahren... da wir es nicht wissen tuen wir es einfach


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

er sagt doch dass es nicht die sattelstütze sei. ich hab widersprochen. er hat nur nicht gesagt: vario stütze ist wichse, wackelt und wiegt - das brauchen wir nicht.

mein rotes xc fahrrad hat nen 597er oberrohr. keinen spacer unter dem 70er vorbau ohne rise und auch der lenker ist ein flatbar. die gabel kann ich übrigens auf 95mm runterdrehen. manchmal vergesse ich die gabel wieder hochzudrehen bevor ich den berg runterjuckel. das fühlt sich zwar ulkig an, aber es geht. andersherum gehts garnicht den sattel oben zu lassen. mag sein dass wir unter radfahren jeweils etwas völlig unterschiedliches verstehen, aber das prinzip wird einem dabei doch schon klar. 

der typ hier auf dem foto scheint das mit hohem sattel recht gut hinzubekommen:




trotzdem ist das keine natürliche sitzhaltung, die man aufgrund der kontaktpunkte pedale und lenker als mensch einnimmt, wenn man da drüberfahren will. 

wenn man eines schönen sonntag nachmittags innerhalb von 1,5 stunden genau 4 mal darüber muss mag die sinnfrage wirklich existieren, aber wieso die fahrleistungen eines potenten bergsportgeräts durch die starrheit der sattelhöhe begrenzen und die strecken darauf anpassen, statt andersherum?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn es die Strecke erfordert? Ist ja keine Dauerposition.




Weil man in dieser Position kam mehr das Bike kontrollieren kann (gestreckte Arme).


Jettz hab' ich doch glatt vergessen: Solche Diskussion gab's doch schon immer. Federgabel? Wieviel Federweg? Fully? Vorbaulänge? Usw.


----------



## flyingscot (3. März 2011)

@theworldburns: Bei der Gewichtsverteilung stimme ich dir zu. Das sehe ich genau so. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Fahrstil bei hoher Sattelstütze schon an der "gefühlten" Grenze der Belastung meiner Asphaltschneider (2.1-Zoll). Nicht so sehr griptechnisch, eher von der Durchschlagsgefahr.

Eine weitere Sache reduziert zumindest etwas die Abfahrtgeschwindigkeit in anspruchsvollerem Terrain: Der meist sehr steile Lenkwinkel, über diverse "Löcher" kann man eben nicht drüberbügeln wie mit nem Enduro oder DHler...


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Weil man in dieser Position kam mehr das Bike kontrollieren kann (gestreckte Arme).



Wieso kann man mit gestreckten Armen das Rad nicht mehr kontrollieren . Das ist keine Permanentposition, auch nicht in der Abfahrt. Man muss sich halt schon ein bisschen auf dem Rad bewegen, aber für die drei Stücke, die man hinter den Sattel muss die Höhe verstellen? Och nöö...


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)

"arsch nach hinten, arme lang" ist nur ein kompromiss, aber nicht die lösung. 
gerade auf den strecken da oben muss der arsch eben nicht nennenswert hinter den sattel. das mach ich, damit ich mich bei supersteilen abfahrten nicht überschlage. 

beim abfahren versuche ich, zentral über dem beik zu stehen, und wenn's technisch wird, eben mit tiefem sattel. 

da ich mit hohem sattel aber nicht einfach nach unten gehen kann, muss ich komplett nach hinten verlagern. 
aber schnelle kurven gehen dann nicht mehr. schwere abfahrten auch nicht. 

wenn man statt tief zu gehen sich nach hinten bewegt, passiert folgendes: du kannst nicht mehr steuern, vorderrad entlastet, beim kleinsten hindernis machts *patsch*.
lösung: druck auf dem vorderrad lassen (also on vielen fällen nach vorne verlagern anstatt nach hinten), ansonsten in der mitte, überm rad stehen. 
dieses "nach-hinten-gehen" ist nur dann angesagt, wenn es so steil ist, dass du nicht mehr normal rollen kannst, aber es ist der häufigste fahrfehler durch missverständnis. 
viele stürze (s. bilder da oben) passieren dadurch erst.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> @theworldburns: Bei der Gewichtsverteilung stimme ich dir zu. Das sehe ich genau so. Allerdings bin ich mit meinem Fahrstil bei hoher Sattelstütze schon an der "gefühlten" Grenze der Belastung meiner Asphaltschneider (2.1-Zoll). Nicht so sehr griptechnisch, eher von der Durchschlagsgefahr.



da fällt mir in der tat nicht viel zu ein.




> Eine weitere Sache reduziert zumindest etwas die Abfahrtgeschwindigkeit in anspruchsvollerem Terrain: Der meist sehr steile Lenkwinkel, über diverse "Löcher" kann man eben nicht drüberbügeln wie mit nem Enduro oder DHler...



genauso wie man mit nem endurorad oder dhler nie den berg so hochbügeln können wird. wenn die sattelstütze oben ist bekomm ich aber mehr druck auf die pedale dabei. 
aus der voll gestreckten position kann ich das vorderrad an so steilen stellen nicht vernünftig hochlupfen. wenn ich es doch schaffe und das hinterrad über die kante rollt gibt das übrigens auch nen schönen "bump".


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> "arsch nach hinten, arme lang" ist nur ein kompromiss, aber nicht die lösung.
> gerade auf den strecken da oben muss der arsch eben nicht nennenswert hinter den sattel. das mach ich, damit ich mich bei supersteilen abfahrten nicht überschlage.
> 
> beim abfahren versuche ich, zentral über dem beik zu stehen, und wenn's technisch wird, eben mit tiefem sattel.
> ...



Ihr erklärt mir gerade Probleme, die ich noch nie hatte . Wenn ich hinter den Sattel gehe, ist immer noch genug Druck auf dem VR, also versucht doch nicht immer, mir das Gegenteil zu verkaufen. Hinterm Sattel kann ich mich auch wieder ein Stück nach vorn bewegen, wenn ich unterhalb der Satteldecke bin, das ist alles kein Problem und dann bin ich auch wieder ziemlich nahe überm Innenlager mit dem Körperschwerpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

Zentral am Bike zu stehen bedarf bei einem XC Bike sicher eine anderen Position als auf einem DH-Bike. 
Somit kommen wir zum Thema Geometrie. Ist die bei XC Bikes noch zeitgemäß? Was würde sich ändern, würde man den Lenkwinkel auf zB 68° abflachen und die Kettenstreben auf 435 mm verlängern?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

eben, es geht hier um eine loesung fuer probleme die wir nicht haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Atze (3. März 2011)

> trotzdem ist das keine natürliche sitzhaltung, die man aufgrund der kontaktpunkte pedale und lenker als mensch einnimmt, wenn man da drüberfahren will...



Ganz tolles Beispiel  ...und was soll deiner Meinung nach in dieser Situation eine Vario Stütze helfen??? Du bleibst da sicher sitzen in der Situation 



> wenn man eines schönen sonntag nachmittags innerhalb von 1,5 stunden genau 4 mal darüber muss mag die sinnfrage wirklich existieren, aber wieso die fahrleistungen eines potenten bergsportgeräts durch die starrheit der sattelhöhe begrenzen und die strecken darauf anpassen, statt andersherum?



Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! Das "potente Sportgerät" ist nicht in seiner Anwendung "begrenzt", sondern für seine vorgesehene Anwendung optimiert! 
Ansonsten sind nach deiner Definition sämtliche "Downhill-Sportgeräte" in ihrer Anwendung noch extremer begrenzt, da durch Geometrie, Ausstattung, Gewicht ungeeignet für alles was nicht Bergab geht!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

Du musst ja nicht sitzen bleiben, kannst aber deinen Körperschwerpunkt viel weiter absenken. Das hat schon Vorteile.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind nach deiner Definition sämtliche "Downhill-Sportgeräte" in ihrer Anwendung noch extremer begrenzt, da durch Geometrie, Ausstattung, Gewicht ungeeignet für alles was nicht Bergab geht!



sind sie ja auch, hab ich nie bezweifelt 
seit geraumer zeit sind diese langstreckenbergabrennen mit gelegentlichen gegenanstiegen schwer im trend. niemand der das ernsthaft betreibt tritt dort mit einem kompetitiven dh fahrrad an, auch wenn die bergabstücke dafür an sich prädestiniert wären. vice versa könnte ich mir das eben auch vorstellen.

in oben gezeigtem beispiel würde ich in einer fließenden bewegung das rad unter mir nach vorn schieben, während ich mich dabei möglichst tief über dem fahrrad halte. mit männerreifen und tiefem sattel einfach drüberspringen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

und bergauf hinterherschauen


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

was mir vermutlich auch passieren würde wenn ich nen 6kilo rennrad fahre und es ne asphaltstraße hochgeht


----------



## Bike_Atze (3. März 2011)

> in oben gezeigtem beispiel würde ich in einer fließenden bewegung das rad unter mir nach vorn schieben, während ich mich dabei möglichst tief über dem fahrrad halte...



Und was macht der Fahrer auf dem Bild jetzt anders????


----------



## scylla (3. März 2011)

lustige Diskussion 

irgendwo weiter vorher habe ich mal sowas gelesen wie: 
"wer nicht mit hohem Sattel alles fahren kann sollte mal seine Fahrtechnik trainieren"

Ist sicher was dran! 

Ich halte dagegen: 
"wer mit 200g mehr am Rad keinen Berg mehr hoch kommt sollte mal seine Kondition trainieren"

Vielleicht ist da ja auch was dran? 

Btw: Federgabeln sind Teufelszeug und breitere Reifen als 1.7 braucht kein Mensch


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

es geht darum, das die 300g mir bergauf mehr schade, als sie mir bergab bringen.

und wenn ich nicht fuer neues zu haben waere, warum dann 29er... und lefty... und disk? 

wenn es mir was bringt jucken mich 300g net, aber wenn ich es net brauche, kommts mir net ans rad!


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> l
> Ich halte dagegen:
> "wer mit 200g mehr am Rad keinen Berg mehr hoch kommt sollte mal seine Kondition trainieren"



Es geht nicht um das "dass" sondern um das "wie schnell" und eine Variostütze wiegt eben 500g und nicht 200g mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Atze (3. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> lustige Diskussion
> 
> irgendwo weiter vorher habe ich mal sowas gelesen wie:
> "wer nicht mit hohem Sattel alles fahren kann sollte mal seine Fahrtechnik trainieren"
> ...



Das Problem ist ja, dass die 200g an der Sattelstütze nur der Anfang sind...wenn man das hier stellenweise so liest ist man der Meinung ohne mindestens 140mm Federweg, 700mm Lenkerbreite, 2,4Zoll breite Reifen usw. kommt man eigentlich keine Abfahrt runter... und das alles zusammengerechnet macht schnell mal 3-4kg mehr am Rad


----------



## hdamok (3. März 2011)

http://www.freidok.uni-freiburg.de/volltexte/237/

Durchlesen und erkennen dass solche Art von Rennen nicht auf den Down sondern auf den mittellangen Rampen gewonnen werden. Das klärt dann jede Frage zu Gewicht/Federweg/Sitzhaltung


----------



## Schlammpaddler (3. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> MTB-Fahren ist eine Rennsportart, da steht während eines Rennens Spaß in der Abfahrt und Sicherheit irgendwo ganz am Ende und wenn ich abwäge, dass 500g Mehrgewicht nur um die 10% DH insgesamt 10s schneller herunterzukommen auf einer XC-Strecke nichts bringen, dann ist das eben so. Wie sicher oder elegant ich da herunterkomme ist doch piepegal, Hauptsache ich komme möglichst schnell herunter und wenn ich herunterrenne.


Das Thema Sicherheit bedeutet aber auch, dass ich mein Material nicht durch einen Sturz unnötig beschädige und dadurch aus- oder weit zurückfalle. Fakt ist, dass es Fahrer gibt, die Bergab ihre defizite haben (egal ob Pro oder Amateur) und so mancher Sturz im CC-Rennen wäre sicher mit einer Teleskopsattelstütze vermeidbar. Was hilft es mir, wenn ich durch meinetwegen 500g weniger Gewicht bergauf Zeit gutmache,  die ich durch Sturz oder vorsichtige Fahrweise bergab wieder verliere?
Fakt ist aber auch: eine versenkbare Sattelstütze bringt nur was, wenn sie auch entsprechend verwendet wird, und das halte ich im Rennstress für ziemlich unmöglich. Ich denke sie wäre ständig in der Position, wo ich sie gerade garnicht gebrauchen kann.


PS: Etwas mehr Sachlichkeit würde dem eigentlich interessanten Thread ganz gut stehen.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2011)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dass die 200g an der Sattelstütze nur der Anfang sind...wenn man das hier stellenweise so liest ist man der Meinung ohne mindestens 140mm Federweg, 700mm Lenkerbreite, 2,4Zoll breite Reifen usw. kommt man eigentlich keine Abfahrt runter... und das alles zusammengerechnet macht schnell mal 3-4kg mehr am Rad



das habe ich hier nirgends gelesen. dass das etwas zu viel des guten wäre steht hier wohl bei allen beteiligten außer frage.

dass es darum geht wie schnell man oben am berg ist und nicht "wie" oder "ob" ist mir schon klar.
übertreibung und ironie kann als stilmittel eingesetzt werden 

irgendwie beschleicht mich bei der lektüre hier eben das gefühl, dass es manchmal nicht um sinn oder unsinn bzw. um "wo bringt ein schweres bauteil einen sinnvollen nutzen und wo nicht" geht, sondern um festgefahrene ansichten. racer haben eben schon immer den sattel oben gelassen und trainieren das auch so tag für tag, deswegen muss das so sein und soll nie anders sein. punkt, aus die diskussion!

ob variostützen potentiell von nutzen wären, wenn sie nicht so schwer wären, wurde ja schon angerissen, aber irgendwie nicht darauf eingegangen. 
das gewicht stört mich übrigens auch sehr. nur dass keine missverständnisse entstehen. 

ein letzter punkt, der mich noch interessieren würde: wann habt ihr (ich meine die verfechter des "sattel oben") eigentlich das letzte mal eine abfahrt mit abgesenktem sattel absolviert?
nur rein interessehalber... dass ich vielleicht den standpunkt besser verstehe 

... so, ich geh wieder in der anderen ecke spielen


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

frage: wie willst du auch nur annaehernd in die gewichtsregionen wie in leeres rohr kommen?

und aus genau dem grund trainiere ich immer mit sattel oben und mache ihn auch an stellen die weit schwerer sind, als das gezeigte nicht runter. mit der begruendung: im rennen muss es auch so gehen, und das TUT es auch!


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

wurde der zeitvorteil auf gegebener strecke durch geringeres eigengewicht des rades irgendwann mal vernünftigt quantifiziert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

kannst du gerne selber machen... fahr mit nem rad bergauf miss die zeit... dann gleiche strecke mit 2kg mehrgewicht und dann runterrechnen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. März 2011)

Eher 400 g Mehrgewicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

ich sagte ja runter rechnen  gewicht geht linear ein


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

so konkret muss das erstmal nicht sein. interessant wäre jedoch ein gewichtsbereich, etwa relativ zum körpergewicht des fahrers, in dem der zusätzliche zeitaufwand eine größenordnung kleiner ausfällt als die schwankung durch die tagesform.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> viele stürze (s. bilder da oben) passieren dadurch erst.



Finde ich ja sehr interessant diese These. Da ich derjenige bin, der am Streckenrand gestanden und den Auslöser betätigt hat erlaube ich mir folgende Anmerkung: beide der abgebildeten Stürze hatten nichts mit der Steilheit des Geländes zu tun, schon gar nicht der von Irina Kalentieva in Champéry. Auch Anna Scafraniec ist bei dem Streckenteil in Mont St. Anne nicht auf dem Hosenboden gelandet, weil sie über den Lenker abgestiegen ist. Beide Stürze waren dem besonders glitschigen Geläuf geschuldet, welches sich durch stundenlange Regenfälle vor den jeweiligen Rennen ergeben hatte. Die beiden Fotos haben also überhaupt keine Aussagekraft hinsichtlich der hier geführten Diskussion.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. März 2011)

ausserdem sage ich ja, das ICH fuer mich keinerlei vorteil sehe. und die meisten xc racer werden es genauso sehen.
und DA brauche ich gar nicht ueberlegen, wie viele sekunden das auf 1000hm ausmacht.

denn wie schon gesagt, wenn ich einen vorteil sehe nimm ich auch 300g extra in kauf (siehe 29er)


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> Auch Anna Scafraniec ist bei dem Streckenteil in Mont St. Anne nicht auf dem Hosenboden gelandet, weil sie über den Lenker abgestiegen ist.


hat niemand behauptet.



petejupp schrieb:


> Beide Stürze waren dem besonders glitschigen Geläuf geschuldet, welches sich durch stundenlange Regenfälle vor den jeweiligen Rennen ergeben hatte. Die beiden Fotos haben also überhaupt keine Aussagekraft hinsichtlich der hier geführten Diskussion.


wieso entkräftet regenfall nun die fahrphysik?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hat niemand behauptet.



Oh, ich dachte es ging hier um Reduzierung von Überschlagsgefühlen und Vermeidung von Stürzen über den Lenker durch die eventuelle Verwendung von Variostützen im CC-Rennen



theworldburns schrieb:


> wieso entkräftet regenfall nun die fahrphysik?



Gar nicht. Damit wollte ich nur anmerken, dass die Stürze vermutlich auch nicht durch einen tieferen Sattel hätten vermieden werden können.


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)

petejupp schrieb:


> ...beide der abgebildeten Stürze hatten nichts mit der Steilheit des Geländes zu tun, schon gar nicht der von Irina Kalentieva in Champéry. Auch Anna Scafraniec ist bei dem Streckenteil in Mont St. Anne nicht auf dem Hosenboden gelandet, weil sie über den Lenker abgestiegen ist. Beide Stürze waren dem besonders glitschigen Geläuf geschuldet, welches sich durch stundenlange Regenfälle vor den jeweiligen Rennen ergeben hatte.


du hast mich nicht verstanden. 

gegeben: abfahrt
fehlerhafte strategie: fahrer geht nach hinten
effekt: sturz, da das vorderrad ENTLASTET wird. richtig wäre: gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht. 

der springende punkt ist ja eben, dass nach hinten gehen die falsche strategie ist - und deine beschreibung ("glitschiges geläuf") bestätigt genau das. 
wenn das vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf.



petejupp schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte es ging hier um Reduzierung von Überschlagsgefühlen und Vermeidung von Stürzen über den Lenker durch die eventuelle Verwendung von Variostützen im CC-Rennen


die höhe des sattels an sich ist nicht der punkt. 
kritisch wird's aber, sobald der sattel im weg ist, und ich nach hinten gehen muss, anstatt einfach nur nach unten.


----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)

hdamok schrieb:


> Durchlesen und erkennen dass solche Art von Rennen nicht auf den Down sondern auf den mittellangen Rampen gewonnen werden.



aber verlieren kannst du alles wieder, wenn's dich bergab würfelt. 
und falls das kein problem ist: erzähl das mal den tanten auf den fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> gegeben: abfahrt
> fehlerhafte strategie: fahrer geht nach hinten
> effekt: sturz, da das vorderrad ENTLASTET wird. richtig wäre: gewicht aufs vorderrad, auch wenn man intuitiv lieber nach hinten geht.



Wer Abfahrten trainiert, weiß, dass man nicht in jeder Situation hinter den Sattel gehen muss, nochmal, das ist auch in der Abfahrt keine Dauerposition, das ist Schwachsinn. Und zum fünfundzwanzigsten Mal, beim XC-Rad ist auch hinterm Sattel genügend Druck auf dem VR, die haben nämlich neben der nach vorn verlagerten Sitzposition außerdem noch die positive Eigenschaft, relativ steile Sitzwinkel zu haben, was den Sattel um einiges nach vorn befördert. Beispiel: Sitzwinkel 74° zu Sitzwinkel 68° macht auf 80cm Sitzhöhe einen Unterschied von 8cm, die der Sattel weiter vorn ist.



> wenn das vorderrad wegschmiert, heisst das, zu wenig reibung, weil zu wenig druck (kraft pro fläche) drauf.


Unter der Bedingung, dass irgendwann darunter mal festes Geläuf ist, ist das nämlich nicht der Fall, schwimmt der Reifen einfach obenauf und rutscht trotzdem weg, egal wie stark man sich auf den Lenker drückt. Mit dem unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass man nach vorn absteigt, weil ein Besserwisser das einem so geraten hat.


----------



## theworldburns (3. März 2011)




----------



## dubbel (3. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wer Abfahrten trainiert, weiß, dass man nicht in jeder Situation hinter den Sattel gehen muss, nochmal, das ist auch in der Abfahrt keine Dauerposition, das ist Schwachsinn. Und zum fünfundzwanzigsten Mal, beim XC-Rad ist auch hinterm Sattel genügend Druck auf dem VR...
> Unter der Bedingung, dass irgendwann darunter mal festes Geläuf ist, ist das nämlich nicht der Fall, ...


eigentlich erklärst du mir gerade, dass es da auf den bildern niemanden hinhaut.
bzw. dass es bei cc-rennen grundsätzlich keinen in der abfahrt hinhaut. 
ich sehe mir zwar nicht viele rennen an, aber selbst bei worldcup-rennen ist es erschreckend, was ab platzierung 10 bei den frauen und ein bisschen später bei den männern zu sehen ist. 
und spätestens, wenn die dann absteigen, weil's angeblich technisch viel zu schwierig ist, ist deine argumentation makulatur. 
mit den kleineren rennen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 





mete schrieb:


> Unter der Bedingung, dass irgendwann darunter mal festes Geläuf ist, ist das nämlich nicht der Fall, schwimmt der Reifen einfach obenauf und rutscht trotzdem weg, egal wie stark man sich auf den Lenker drückt. Mit dem unangenehmen Nebeneffekt, dass man nach vorn absteigt, weil ein Besserwisser das einem so geraten hat.


den teil hab ich noch nicht mal verstanden. 
was ist die bedingung, und was die folge davon?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (3. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich sehe mir zwar nicht viele rennen an, aber selbst bei worldcup-rennen ist es erschreckend, was ab platzierung 10 bei den frauen und ein bisschen später bei den männern zu sehen ist.
> und spätestens, wenn die dann absteigen, weil's angeblich technisch viel zu schwierig ist, ist deine argumentation makulatur.



Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen oder bestätigen. Bei welchen WC´s bist Du denn in der Regel anwesend?


----------



## mete (3. März 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> eigentlich erklärst du mir gerade, dass es da auf den bildern niemanden hinhaut.
> bzw. dass es bei cc-rennen grundsätzlich keinen in der abfahrt hinhaut.
> ich sehe mir zwar nicht viele rennen an, aber selbst bei worldcup-rennen ist es erschreckend, was ab platzierung 10 bei den frauen und ein bisschen später bei den männern zu sehen ist.
> und spätestens, wenn die dann absteigen, weil's angeblich technisch viel zu schwierig ist, ist deine argumentation makulatur.
> mit den kleineren rennen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass es keinen hinhaut. Aber ich bezweifle, dass das nicht durch entsprechende Fahrtechnikübungen und ein wenig Mut abgestellt werden kann. So ein XC-Rad kann mehr, als ihm (und sich) die meisten zutrauen.



> den teil hab ich noch nicht mal verstanden.
> was ist die bedingung, und was die folge davon?


Mit dem Teil, den ich von Dir zitiert habe, ergibt es Sinn. Viel Druck auf dem VR bringt im tiefen Schlamm nichts, außer ein blaues Auge. Wenn Der Reifen in absehbarer Tiefe mal auf festen Untergrund (unterm Schlamm) trifft, dann schon...daraus folgt die Bedingung, unter der Deine Ausage gelten kann (nicht muss).


----------



## zingel (3. März 2011)

ich hatte mal ne Vario drin und bin sicherer runtergefahren. Da ich aber 
nicht bei jedem Bike eine reinbauen kann und doch ab und zu das Bike 
wechsle, fahr ich wieder Standard. Der Fahrstil ist etwas verkrampfter 
mit hoher Stütze im steilen Gelände, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Marc B (3. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn die SPS 350 einen vernünftigen (und Grip-Shift-kompatiblen) Hebel hätte, wäre die für ein Tourenrad wahrscheinlich sogar ganz interessant.



Ich habe sie an meinem Pulcro und komme mit dem Hebel trotz Rohloff-Drehgriffschalter sehr gut zurecht 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## corfrimor (4. März 2011)

Im Grunde kann man das doch ganz unideologisch sehen. 

Sobald Variostützen so gut funktionieren und so leicht geworden sind, daß die Rundenzeiten _insgesamt _(nicht bloß die Zeiten im Downhill; die interessieren für sich genommen keine Sau) MIT Varionstütze trotz des immer vorhandenen Mehrgewichts _schneller_ sind als ohne (nur darauf kommt's Racern an, das scheinen viele hier zu vergessen; schei.ß auf Style und Theorie und so, Hauptsache schnell), werden sie sich durchsetzen - schließlich wäre man ja gerade als Rennfahrer blöde, ein Teil, das schneller macht, nicht zu benutzen.

Im Moment ist das aber nicht so. Fertig.


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. März 2011)

sag ich ja de ganze zeit... sobald ich in summe schneller bin nimm ich mehrgewicht in kauf... aber ich hab noch nie wegen hohem sattel langsam machen muessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (6. März 2011)

Ich hab die Lösung für das Problem!!!

Da wir CC-Fahrer ja eh immer nur im Wiegetritt fahren und mit hohem Sattel eh nicht den Berg runterkommen, könnten wir den Sattel samt Stütze ja einfach weglassen.
Berg runter - riesige Freiheit und gleichzeitig bergauf noch mindestens 300 gramm Gewicht gespart.

Soweit mein Beitrag zur sachlichen Diskussion.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2011)

/signed!
aber ich wuerde dann noch die bremse weg lassen. bergab laufen wir ja eh besser


----------



## onlyforchicks (6. März 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> /signed!
> aber ich wuerde dann noch die bremse weg lassen. bergab laufen wir ja eh besser


 

Das eröffnet völlig neue Tuningperspektiven......


----------



## Renn Maus (7. März 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hat niemand behauptet.
> 
> 
> wieso entkräftet regenfall nun die fahrphysik?



Regenfall entkräftet nicht die Fahrpysik, nur wenn die Haftgrenze soweit herabgesetz wird, dass die Kraft für Lenk-, Brems-, und Ausgleichskräfte nicht mehr an den Untergrund übertragen werden können, hilft auch keine abfahrtstauglichere Sitzposition.


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum wir hier 5 Seiten lang darüber diskutieren.
Fakt ist doch, dass man mit einem abgesenkten Sattel prinzipiell in der Abfahrt das Rad besser dirigieren kann.
Fakt ist aber auch das die Fahrer die vorne fahren die Downhills schnell bewältigen können. Schnell genug um den Rest abzuhängen (sowohl im Hobby- als auch Profibereich). Der Rest könnte auch so abfahren, wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt.

Stimmt die Fahrtechnik nicht, kann sich der Pilot mit techn. Hilfsmitteln wie der absenkbaren Sattelstütze helfen, was aber vielleicht garnicht sein primäres Ziel ist, da er die Hauptzeit im Anstieg verliert und einfach insg. kein so vollständiger Fahrer ist.

Ich glaube die absenkbare Sattelstütze könnte in den nächsten Jahren auch im CC-Bereich mehr kommen (obwohl ich überhaupt kein Freund davon bin....), wird aber nicht dazu führen, dass die Fahrer sicherer den Downhill runter kommen, sondern die Strecken werden technisch anspruchsvoller werden.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Marc B (8. März 2011)

> Stimmt die Fahrtechnik nicht, kann sich der Pilot mit techn. Hilfsmitteln wie der absenkbaren Sattelstütze helfen,(...).



Ich würde es so formulieren, dass Fahrer wie Nino Schurter mit ihrer perfekten Fahrtechnik noch am besten mit den Nachteilen eines nicht abgesenkten Sattel in Abfahrten und fiesen Schlüsselstellen zurechtkommen. Andere Fahrer wie Kurschat sind in den Abfahrten weniger schnell und sicher.


----------



## Renn Maus (8. März 2011)

Die Frage ist halt nur, ob sich dann in der Endplatzierung etwas positiv ändert, wenn er eine absenkbare Sattelstütze nutzt.
Im Endeffekt muss das jeder selbst ausprobieren und entscheiden, ob es einen Vorteil bringt.

Wie schauts denn jetzt technisch aus bei den Dingern?

- Welche ist die leichteste?
- Welche die stabielste (im Hinblick auf Spiel und Verdrehsicherheit=
- Welche die mit dem orgonomisch sinnvollsten Hebel?

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (8. März 2011)

in nem Bikemagazin war ja mal ein Test drin wo sie eine Strecke mehrmals mit und ohne Vario gefahren sind. Das Ergebnis war, dass der Fahrer mit Vario schneller war. Das kann man aber nicht auf jeden Fahrer übertragen.

Letztes Jahr beim Gonso Albstadt Rennen war's schlammig und die Abfahrten nicht ohne. Dä hätte ich so eine Stütze bevorzugt, weil man dann tiefer und zentraler über dem Bike ist und mehr ausgleichen kann, wenn's rutscht. Ich bin allerdings nicht das XC Rennen gefahren, sondern den Kurzmarathon und da brauchte man sowas nicht.


----------



## corfrimor (8. März 2011)

Solche (scheinwissenschaftlichen?) Tests kommen auch regelmäßig zu dem Ergebnis, daß Fullies schneller als Hardtails sind. Trotzdem fährt die große Mehrheit der WorldcupfahrerInnen weiterhin Hardtails (korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist). Wie kommt's?

Will sagen: Bikebravo-Tests müssen zwar nicht immer falsch liegen, aber sie tun's halt oft und sind jedenfalls kein zuverlässiger Maßstab.


----------



## zingel (8. März 2011)

haha - ja, da hast du natürlich recht.

obwohl das Ganze ja immer auf den Fahrer und seine Fahrtechnik ankommt.
das muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und austesten.

ich bin HT-Fahrer und mein Kumpel schwört auf Fullies. Beide haben das Optimum.


----------



## corfrimor (8. März 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> [...]
> ich bin HT-Fahrer und mein Kumpel schwört auf Fullies. Beide haben das Optimum.



 Das kenne ich. Ich fahr' (neben meinem Starrbike) am liebsten Fully (26er), während mich mein stets gerne über derlei "Kinderräder" spottender (hier im Forum übrigens sehr aktive) Kumpel und Trainingspartner bei jeder Gelegenheit über die Vorteile von 29er Hardtails "informiert" 

Ach ja, in diesem Sinne: IS Bremsaufnahmen sind veralteter Käse und nur Postmount rules 

(Sorry für off topic)


----------



## onlyforchicks (8. März 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Ich fahr' (neben meinem Starrbike) am liebsten Fully (26er), während mich mein stets gerne über derlei "Kinderräder" spottender (hier im Forum übrigens sehr aktive) Kumpel und Trainingspartner bei jeder Gelegenheit über die Vorteile von 29er Hardtails "informiert"
> 
> Ach ja, in diesem Sinne: IS Bremsaufnahmen sind veralteter Käse und nur Postmount rules
> 
> (Sorry für off topic)


 
IS Aufnahme hat heutzutage doch eh  nur noch die Einarmgabelfraktion. 
Ebenfalls sorry für offtopic.


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2011)

In dem Video kickt mehreren XC-Fahrern der Sattel in den Po


----------



## JDEM (15. März 2011)

Sieht ja nach ner Mordsgaudi aus  

Erinnert mich an das hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuiiTqEpc1Q"]YouTube        - P-Weg SingleTrail-StÃ¼rze 2010[/nomedia]
Super einfache Passage, die man locker und flüssig ohne Variostütze bewältigen kann, aber trotzdem maulen sich zig Leute aufgrund von mangelhafter Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Renn Maus (15. März 2011)

Ich hab mal durchgezählt.
Mindestens 15 mal stürzt aber auch jemand, der entweder den Sattel unten hat, oder eine Abfahrtsorientierte Bike-Geometrie unterm Hintern hat.

Ausserdm sieht man einen, der selbst auf dem Hosenboden sitzend von der Abbruchkante ausgehend rutscht und kaum zum stehen kommt. Das scheint also wirklich wahnsinnig steil zu sein.

Als letzter Punkt lässt sich von meiner Seite nur noch anmerken, dass es dem Fahrer was bringen muss.
Hängt immer auch von dem Fahrer und der Strecke (ach ja und dem restlichen Bike) ab, ob eine Vario-Stütze schneller machen würde.


----------



## theworldburns (15. März 2011)

übermotivierte briten, ein steiler hang mit ner nach aussen abschüssigen kurven in deren fahrrinnen abwechselnd wellen und lose steine sind - bingo


----------



## JDEM (15. März 2011)

Genau denen hätte auch keine Variostütze geholfen, denn die bügelt manche gravierenden Fehler auch nicht mehr aus.



> Als letzter Punkt lässt sich von meiner Seite nur noch anmerken, dass es dem Fahrer was bringen muss.
> Hängt immer auch von dem Fahrer und der Strecke (ach ja und dem restlichen Bike) ab, ob eine Vario-Stütze schneller machen würde.



Definitiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2011)

also ich kann das video hier @work net anschauen... aber das vorschaubild suggeriert mir schon eine extrem hochkaraetig besetzte veranstaltung mit durchaus versierten xc fahrern.


----------



## Renn Maus (16. März 2011)

Das kann ich nur bestätigen.....


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hängt immer auch von dem Fahrer und der Strecke (ach ja und dem restlichen Bike) ab, ob eine Vario-Stütze schneller machen würde.



Mir ging es um sicherer, da einem ein sehr hoch ausgefahrener Sattel ziemlich schnell einen fiesen Kick in den Po geben kann, sodass man über den Lenker fliegt - Schlüsselbeinbruch und Schulterverletzungen lassen grüßen, wirklich witzig war das Ganze für manche der Fahrer bestimmt nicht 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## corfrimor (16. März 2011)

In England gibt's auch so 'ne merkwürdige Veranstaltung (Gloucestershire Cheese Rolling), wo man einen runden Käse 'nen Steilhang herunterrollen läßt und sich eine Horde (mitunter spärlich bekleideter) Schwachsinniger halsbrecherisch hinterher stürzt, um ihn einzufangen. Prellungen, Verstauchungen und Brüche sind an der Tagesordnung.

Das Video von Marc erinnert doch sehr daran.

Vielleicht ist das eine Art Männlichkeitsritual der indigenen Bevölkerung Britanniens? Und der Gewinner darf sich später mit dem hübschesten Weibchen verpaaren? Man weiß es nicht 


Ach ja, hier ein Link:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOyQBSMeIhM"]YouTube        - Gloucestershire Cheese Rolling 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2011)

wer in nem steilstueck VOR dem sattel ist... der will es so!


----------



## racing_basti (16. März 2011)

@Marc: in wievielen threads willst du das video denn noch zeigen?


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2011)

racing_basti schrieb:


> @Marc: in wievielen threads willst du das video denn noch zeigen?



Ich denke drei reichen


----------



## damista (18. März 2011)

Jeden Hebel, den man in einem Rennen zusätzlich betätigen muss, ist einer zuviel! fertig! Also, ohne "Brain" keine Variostütze.
Ich hab weiterhin in noch keinem Rennen einen Fahrer gesehen, der sich von seinem Sattel so in den Ar5ch treten ließ, dass er nen Überschlag mit anschließendem KH-Aufenthalt hingelegt hat.


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Brian Lopes hat soeben den ersten XC-Eliminator-Worldcup gewonnen und zwar mit einer Variostütze, die er bergab schön abgesenkt hat! Super Signalwirkung finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (13. April 2012)

ganz im gegensatz zum üblichen publikum in diesem unterforum ist herr lopes:

a) talentierter fahrradfahrer
b) normalerweise auf vernünftigen rädern unterwegs
c) intelligent

gleich, vielleicht noch während ich hier tippe, kommen kommentare, dass das nicht mit nem üblichen xc vergleichbar ist, bzw. garkein xc sein soll, blabla. mein fazit zu den reaktionen in diesem thema fassen sich so zusammen:

die xc bubis wollen das nicht haben, weil die strecken dann irgendwann so aussehen könnten, dass man ohne variostütze deutliches nachsehen hat. 
also in etwa so inkonsequent wie die downhiller: skinsuits machen zwar überall messbar schneller (und die sind im weltelite rennsport da), aber sehen kacke aus, und daher lassen wir das weg. vielleicht kommen flattertrikots beim abfahrtsski auch nochmal in mode.


----------



## theworldburns (13. April 2012)

achja: ohne rob warner kann man sich keine fahrradrennen mit stollenreifen angucken. pfui


----------



## mete (14. April 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Grund, warum Ihr den Scheiß jedem aufquatschen wollt? Gewinnbeteiligungen?


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2012)

Weniger Stürze  Nee, aufquatschen sowieso nicht, mich interessieren nur die Meinungen. Habe riesen Respekt davor, wie die XCler mit Sattel oben durch technische Passagen bomben, das wäre mir selber zu heikel.

Nichts für ungut!
Marc


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

ich hatte hier schon ne echt nette tirade geschrieben,... aber um es auf den punkt zu bringen:

wir werden uns den sche*** genauer anschauen, wenn wir a) die abfahrten nimmer runter kommen und ihr b) eure speckbrettle, aka flats eingemottet habt! 
weil: wie man in champery gesehen hat ist man eingeklickt schneller


----------



## Berggott (14. April 2012)

Hey!

Also ich fahre ein reinrassiges Racebike (Scott Spark) und blieb auch lange bei der Carbonstütze. Doch dann überzeugte mich ein Fahrer, der im schwereren Gelände zu Hause ist von einer Variostütze. Ich habe zwar keine Remoteversion (Scheinbar gehen die ja öfter kaputt - ich kenne keinen NichtRemotefahrer, der einen Defekt hatte, aber auch keinen Remotefahrer der defektfrei ist  ) Ok, man muss kurz vor solchen Passagen also vom lenker greifen. Hätte bei dem Rennen gestern wohl zu lange gedauert. Was ich so gesehn hatte hatte Lopes die Stütze permanent unten (und keine Vaiostütze!). Aber was ich sicher sagen kann: Auch wenn ich mich lange gesträubt hatte, die Stütze macht deutlich schneller in Abfahrten, da man mit der besseren Position mehr Fehler wegbügel kann und mehr Risiko gehen kann.

Von mir ein klaren +
(für race empfehle ich die NichtRemoteversionen. 1. Weniger Defektanfällig 2. Keine Weitere Leitung zum Lenker, die die Optik stört und evl. nervt.   3. zum testen billiger 4. leiter umbaubar)
Oft krankt ja auch die Zugleitung bei den Remoteversionen (Rückstellung zu schwach, bricht bei Reverb, hebel bricht etc.) aber wenn das behoben ist wäre natürlich Remote prädestiniert für Racer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

Nochmal meine meinung:
1. Sogar der frischi meinte, das es auf dem kurs fuer arsch ist 
2. Morgen fahre ich in zb. in hausach, da ist die abfahrt ziemlich steil. Da haette ich abwaerts vllt vorteile, ok. 
Aber wo es steil runter geht, geht es meist auch steil hoch. Und da sind mir x-mal die 300g weniger bergauf mehr wehrt, als das bissle bergab.
Wenn man schon lange xc mit hohem sattel faehrt, dann kann man das auch so und bringt sich nicht am ersten drop mit hohem sattel um 

Ausblick: ich glaub im xc rennsport werden sie die ausname bleiben, genauso wie im dh. Fuer touren/enduro fahrer sind
sie aber sicher top.

So und nun lass doch bitte die versuche uns etwas aufzuschwaetzen, was wir nicht brauchen/wollen. Oder bekommst du doch provision  
Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerJoe (14. April 2012)

Es ist so schade, dass solche Threads immer in Beschimpfungen münden. 
Soll doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er fahren will. Wenn jemand denkt, ihn bringt so eine Variostütze nach vorne, dann kann das evtl. auch gute Auswirkungen auf die mentale Einstellung haben. 
Seid doch ein wenig toleranter. Niemand zwingt euch so ein Teil zu fahren oder nicht zu fahren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

wer hat hier jemanden beschumpfen???
aber ich glaub ich werde jetzt dann mal im dh teil 160mm scheiben, reine klickies und enge bikehosen bewerben...

wir wissen, das es die stuetzen gibt, wenn wir sie fahren wollten, wuerden wir es tuen... wollen wir aber wohl net... ok???


----------



## Berggott (14. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wer hat hier jemanden beschumpfen???
> aber ich glaub ich werde jetzt dann mal im dh teil 160mm scheiben, reine klickies und enge bikehosen bewerben...
> 
> wir wissen, das es die stuetzen gibt, wenn wir sie fahren wollten, wuerden wir es tuen... wollen wir aber wohl net... ok???



Ich hab mich ja auch lange gesträubt. Und ich bin auch aus der Race fraktion (und Rennrad). Aber nachdem ich so ein Teil probiert habe, habe ich gesehn, dass es MICH schneller macht. Ich kann nur raten es mal zu probieren, ist na nicht teuer. mit 2 Sätteln und schnellspanner kann man ja in 1er Minute vorm Rennen umbauen, wenn man doch lieber wieder Carbon fährt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

ich bestreite nicht, das es strecken gibt wo es was bringen kann... meist aber eh nicht. und die strecken die so krass sind, das man es brauchen kann. da hab ich lieber die 170g stuetze, als das 0,5kg teil x-mal den berg hoch zu tragen. 
meist entscheidet sich das rennen bergauf. bergab kann man nur verliehren (ich setzte immer mal vorraus, das man die strecke heil runterkommt).

aber mal ne andere frage: lopes hat mit solo kettenblatt gewonnen, warum wird das hier nicht als heil der welt angepriesen? keine ketten abwuerfe, keine zeitverluste beim vorne schalten... (net 100% ernst nehmen, aber ja ich mag 1x9 )


----------



## mete (14. April 2012)

Ich frage mich, wieviele Knöpfchen und Hebelchen man noch drücken soll. Die meisten bekommen es während der Sauerstoffschuld ja nicht einmal richtig hin, den Gabel-LO zu bedienen, sollen aber dann noch an einer Variostütze, die sich nicht einmal selbst absenkt für 50hm Abfahrt herumfummeln.

Zu Lopes: Wahnsinn, ein Weltklasse 4Xer hat auf einem 4X-ähnlichen Kurs gewonnen, wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

hier liegt doch der hund begraben: die vorhandenen strecken machen eine variostütze zumeist weder erforderlich, noch wirklich nützlich. mit ein paar wirklich technischen passagen (nicht der übliche eiertanz) sähe das vermutlich anders aus. 

dass die fahrräder und bereifung in technischem gelände mehr hergeben als die hohe sattelposition zulässt sollte einleuchtend sein, und genau da fängt der generelle widerstand der scheinbar spaßbefreiten rennfahrerfraktion an. anstatt die strecken dem stand der technik anzupassen, wovon auch die zuschauer (und damit sponsoren -> irgendwann also auch die fahrer) mehr hätten, werden 26" cyclocrossrennen mit federgabel gefahren. die uci hat ausnahmsweise mal (noch?) keinen daumen auf eine möglicherweise vorteilbringende neuerung gelegt, und die nutzenträger verweigern sich.

soll man es wirklich mountainbiken nennen, wenn sich der herauszufahrende vorsprung zu 90% am berg entscheidet, und es bergab nur darum geht nicht auf die fresse zu fallen? das ist für mich, wie bereits erwähnt, genauso beknackt wie der widerstand der worldcup downhiller bezüglich der skinsuits.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

Nur um es klafr zu stellen: ich wuerde mich ueber mehr technisch anspruchsvolle strecken freuen. Aber die veranstalter wollen halt die breite masse (marathon) oder keine extra strecke fuer hobbies machen... Daher SIND die strecken halt so.

Und das es bergab meist nicht entschieden wird, liegt daran, das ab nem gewissen niveau alle abfahren koennen und die grossen unterschiede meist eher bergauf.
Abfahren koennen wird einfach vorrausgesetzt. Ich rede natuerlich nur von der lizensklasse... Bei den hobbies sieht man ZUM TEIL!!! Lustige sachen  (jaja... Ich weis, es gvibt auch sehr gute hobbies und sehr schwache lizenser...)

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

Fahrradfahren und Fahrradfahren bleiben wohl zwei verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## mete (14. April 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> hier liegt doch der hund begraben: die vorhandenen strecken machen eine variostütze zumeist weder erforderlich, noch wirklich nützlich. mit ein paar wirklich technischen passagen (nicht der übliche eiertanz) sähe das vermutlich anders aus.
> 
> dass die fahrräder und bereifung in technischem gelände mehr hergeben als die hohe sattelposition zulässt sollte einleuchtend sein, und genau da fängt der generelle widerstand der scheinbar spaßbefreiten rennfahrerfraktion an. anstatt die strecken dem stand der technik anzupassen, wovon auch die zuschauer (und damit sponsoren -> irgendwann also auch die fahrer) mehr hätten, werden 26" cyclocrossrennen mit federgabel gefahren. die uci hat ausnahmsweise mal (noch?) keinen daumen auf eine möglicherweise vorteilbringende neuerung gelegt, und die nutzenträger verweigern sich.
> 
> soll man es wirklich mountainbiken nennen, wenn sich der herauszufahrende vorsprung zu 90% am berg entscheidet, und es bergab nur darum geht nicht auf die fresse zu fallen? das ist für mich, wie bereits erwähnt, genauso beknackt wie der widerstand der worldcup downhiller bezüglich der skinsuits.




Bei Deiner Argumentation ist halt nur blöd, dass bei vielen XC-Rennen Teile der lokalen DH-Strecken integriert werden. Die Strecken sind in den letzten Jahren wesentlich technischer geworden. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Du weder ein CC-Rennen mal live verfolgt hast, noch jemals eines gefahren bist. Mit Cyclocross hat das wenig bis gar nichts zu tun (hast Du offensichtlich auch noch nie mitgemacht) Und nein, Fahrradfahren ist nicht gleich Fahrradfahren. Was für Dich als außenstehenden beknackt scheint, ist den Beteiligten ehrlich gesagt schnurz. Ich finde es genauso wenig sinnig, sich einen Berg hochshutteln zu lassen, um dann dreimal zu treten und den Rest herunterzurollen. Das hat mit Radfahren für mich nichts zu tun. Trotzdem versuche ich nicht, denjenigen die das toll finden ihre Beknacktheit vor Augen zu führen oder ihnen irgendwelche teile aufzuquatschen, die sie schlicht nicht brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

und wer sagt nun, dass die lokale dh strecke technisch schwierig zu fahren ist? ist es überhaupt eine kompetitive dh strecke? sind die eigentlichen "dh" anteile der strecke in wirklichkeit dieses degenerierte "ab 6m weite wird der double erst lustig" zeugs, und garkeine steile hölle mit nach aussen abschüssigen kurven und feuchten querwurzeln, nur unterbrochen von geröllteilen mit der größe einer wassermelone? mit einem cc fahrrad kommt man sicher auch irgendwie in champery runter, nur eben nicht mit hohem sattel. 

des shuttelns wegen: wir wollen die kiddies und dilettanten nicht in einen topf mit leistungsorientierten bergabradfahrern werfen. die elite hockt mehr auf dem rennrad, als auch irgend einem anderen fahrrad. anscheinend reicht dreimal treten und den rest herunterrollen nicht aus um vorn dabei zu sein. 
etliche bergabradfahrer werden den sinn einer variostütze für ihre fahrerei auch für humbug halten. in pietermaritzburg hatte die aber durchaus vorteile, das musste niemand aufquatschen, das haben die schlauen jungs dort selbst bemerkt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

Bist du schonmal die xc strecke in offenburg gefahren? Mit nem rad, das du auch 6x den berg hochbekommst? Oder die dm strecke in albstadt? nein? Also! Wir reden hier nicht von popligen marathons wie kiza und so.


Auserdem: wer sagt, das man eine weltcup/wm dh strecke flowig mit dem xc rad runter haemmert? Oder sagst du, das du mit dem dh bock die xc strecke hoch kommst?
Es hat schon seinen sinn, dass das 2 disziplinen und daher auch 2 verschiedene raeder sind

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal die xc strecke in offenburg gefahren? Mit nem rad, das du auch 6x den berg hochbekommst? Oder die dm strecke in albstadt? nein? Also! Wir reden hier nicht von popligen marathons wie kiza und so.
> 
> 
> Auserdem: wer sagt, das man eine weltcup/wm dh strecke flowig mit dem xc rad runter haemmert? Oder sagst du, das du mit dem dh bock die xc strecke hoch kommst?
> ...



und wann warst du das letzte mal in bad wildbad? auch mal den alten dh fahren, nicht nur die flowige neue strecke. wir reden hier nicht von popeligen strecken wie winterberg oder beerfelden und so. 

wenn die zeit dank gespartem gewicht am ende besser wird, dann kommt die fixe stütze dran, klar soweit. 
was ich nicht verstehe ist die ablehnungshaltung gegenüber der vorstellung, dass es ein xc-rennformat geben könnte in denen sich die 300g mehrgewicht, in form einer kürzeren gesamtzeit, bezahlt machen. 
für mich als aussenstehender: wie hart soll nun offenburg oder albstadt sein, wenn die absenkung nicht lohnt? fazit: man ist dort bergab gut, wenn man weder hinfällt, noch deutlich langsamer als der durchschnitt fährt. 
wie erwähnt, die räder können mehr, so man das will.

ist ein xc rennen, in dem sich eine variostütze lohnt, ein endurorennen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. April 2012)

winterberg war ich noch net. nur todtnau und lac blanc. macht auch spass und wenn man voll mosht ist es auch arbeit, aber halt was anderes. darum sag ich euch aber auch net, was ihr fahren sollt. waere nett, wenn ihr genauso tollerant waert.

die xc strecken sind sehr lustig, aber das sind sie auch bergauf. und bei 1x hochtreten juckt das nicht. aber da du das x-mal musst, summiert sich das dann.

jep, da ein enduro ja mehr runter als hoch geht -> ergo vorteile bergab sidn wichtiger als bergauf.

aber nu lasst uns doch den spass. man koennte meinen ihr habt was davon, wenn wir uns eine kaufen?


----------



## corfrimor (14. April 2012)

Also ich finde Kirchzarten nicht ohne  Da fahr' ich nur mit absenkbarer Stütze. Wär' mir zu gefährlich sonst.


----------



## mete (14. April 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe ist die ablehnungshaltung gegenüber der vorstellung, dass es ein xc-rennformat geben könnte in denen sich die 300g mehrgewicht, in form einer kürzeren gesamtzeit, bezahlt machen.
> für mich als aussenstehender: wie hart soll nun offenburg oder albstadt sein, wenn die absenkung nicht lohnt? fazit: man ist dort bergab gut, wenn man weder hinfällt, noch deutlich langsamer als der durchschnitt fährt.
> wie erwähnt, die räder können mehr, so man das will.



Du hast es erfasst, die UCI definiert genau, wie ein XC-Rennen auszusehen hat. Und das ist nun einmal eine Disziplin, auf der berghoch gewonnen wird und nicht in irgendwelchen Abfahrten. Rennlänge etwa 120 Minuten, auf Rundkursen von ca. 5km und ein paar 100hm. Auf solchen Runden gibt es keine ewig langen Abfahrten, sondern es geht rauf, runter, rauf runter, rauf runter und zwar technisch schwierig in beide Richtungen. Bei einer Variostütze wirst Du da doch bekloppt, wenn Du alle 500m das Ding bedienen musst. Lass mal einen DHler nach 1,5h Vollgas noch die Abfahrten elegant und flüssig nehmen, da ist es nämlich auch vorbei und der ist froh, wenn er sich mal ein wenig zurücklehnen kann. Genau das ist die Devise, berghoch Vollgas und bergab nicht abreißen lassen. Genau das ist XC. Da muss man auch mal so fair sein und die Gesamtheit der Leistung sehen.
Ein Cyclocrossrennen geht etwa über 45-60 Minuten, keine Berge, nur Schlamm und Sand oder leichte Waldwege, auch mal bis 30% Asphalt. Überhaupt nich mit XC zu vergleichen.

DHler die meiste Zeit auf dem Rennrad..ja nee, ist klar. Elementar ist da wohl inzwischen eher das Training mit der Enduro oder MX-Maschine bzw. im Kraftraum. Wozu auch ewig RR-Fahren, wenn in den 5-Minuten Rennen solche Anforderungen überhaupt nicht abgefragt werden. Das war vielleicht vor 15 Jahren so, als DH noch eine 10-Minuten Tretorgie auf einer Schotterpiste war.

Insgesamt hört sich das für mich so an, als ob Deine Vorstellungen sich irgendwann vor 10 Jahren eingebrannt und seit dem nicht verändert haben...


----------



## Marc B (14. April 2012)

Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Fahrtechniktraining mit Lisa Brandau gemacht, die zuletzt auf dem schweren Kurs in Pietermaritzburg den 16. Rang belegt hat, und fuhr das Training aus Solidarität mit Sattel oben - mann oh mann, da muss man sich erst mal dran gewöhnen, ich selber wäre eher wie Lopes mit Variostütze schneller. 2010 in Pracht hatte ich leider keine Variostütze dran und musste alles mit Sattel oben fahren - da ich just for fun und mit schwerem Bike fahre, fehlte mir das der Spaß bergab, also es ging mir selber jetzt nicht um Leistung. 

Ich habe das Thema halt eröffnet, weil es mit Michael Bonnekessel und Brian Lopes ja jetzt zwei bekanntere Fahrer gibt, die mit einer Variostütze Siege einfahren konnten.

Wie gesagt, ich bin kein heimlicher Werber der Variostützen-Industrie, sondern fahre einfach seit 13 Jahren MTB und finde diese Teile für den gesamten Sport interessant. Deshalb hoffe, dass sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt 

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Lisa hatte eine Tune-Stütze an dem Bike, was ich fuhr - da durfte sie gar nicht eine Variostütze probieren (Sponsoring):


----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Du hast es erfasst, die UCI definiert genau, wie ein XC-Rennen auszusehen hat. Und das ist nun einmal eine Disziplin, auf der berghoch gewonnen wird und nicht in irgendwelchen Abfahrten. Rennlänge etwa 120 Minuten, auf Rundkursen von ca. 5km und ein paar 100hm. Auf solchen Runden gibt es keine ewig langen Abfahrten, sondern es geht rauf, runter, rauf runter, rauf runter und zwar technisch schwierig in beide Richtungen. Bei einer Variostütze wirst Du da doch bekloppt, wenn Du alle 500m das Ding bedienen musst.


das ist deine meinung



mete schrieb:


> Lass mal einen DHler nach 1,5h Vollgas noch die Abfahrten elegant und flüssig nehmen, da ist es nämlich auch vorbei und der ist froh, wenn er sich mal ein wenig zurücklehnen kann.


abfahrtsrennen mit 1,5 stunden fallen mir grad keine ein, bei den massendownhills sinds eher so 30-45 minuten. natürlich sind alle froh wenn sie im ziel sind, die fitten wirken aber auch dabei noch einigermaßen geschmeidig.



mete schrieb:


> DHler die meiste Zeit auf dem Rennrad..ja nee, ist klar. Elementar ist da wohl inzwischen eher das Training mit der Enduro oder MX-Maschine bzw. im Kraftraum. Wozu auch ewig RR-Fahren, wenn in den 5-Minuten Rennen solche Anforderungen überhaupt nicht abgefragt werden. Das war vielleicht vor 15 Jahren so, als DH noch eine 10-Minuten Tretorgie auf einer Schotterpiste war.
> 
> Insgesamt hört sich das für mich so an, als ob Deine Vorstellungen sich irgendwann vor 10 Jahren eingebrannt und seit dem nicht verändert haben...



ich erkläre es dir mal: die fahrer bekommen ihr geld von den sponsoren. die sponsoren wiederrum verdienen die brötchen durch hobbyathleten, welche die gleichen produkte wie die gesponsorten fahrer haben wollen, und es deswegen kaufen. ein kausaler zusammenhang zwischen richtig schnell fahrradfahren und top-end fahrradteilen gibt es kaum. wohl aber zwischen richtig schnell fahrradfahren und richtig hart trainieren. oder glaubst du vielleicht, dass red bull und monster energy dich zu einem besseren sportler machen, nur weil die schnellen jungs das trinken und auf dem helm stehen haben?

die menschliche physiologie hat sich auch in den letzten 10 jahren nicht geändert. noch immer muss man ausdauer und kraft trainieren. ich behaupte in den letzten jahren hat es gerade im downhill eine professionalisierung gegeben. mag sein dass shaun palmer nie was anderes gemacht hat, als motocross zu fahren und trotzdem erfolgreich war (sam hill steck ich in den gleichen topf), aber gwin (na, wer ist sein trainier??), minnaar, peat und atherton und co. fahren nicht wegen ihrer crossmaschine gute zeiten, sondern weil sie ausdauertraining bis zum erbrechen machen. insbesondere peaty sticht da heraus. wie soll man schon so lange vorn mitfahren, wo motocross zum training doch erst seit ein paar jahren modern ist?

auch downhillrennen gewinnt man, weil man besser treten kann als die anderen. schau dir die split zeiten an: wer vom start bis zur ersten splitzeit gut wegkommt und danach keine fehler macht, der fährt für gewöhnlich ein gutes rennen. die fitten jungs werden nicht müde und können auch zwischen dem geholper und am zielsprint richtig reintreten. das bringt einige sekunden. 

hart hat nach champery in nem interview gesagt das fahrrad auf dem er die meiste zeit verbringt ist sein tcr. darauf führe ich seinen dortigen sieg nicht zurück, das waren extreme konditionen, aber der trainiert auch nicht anders als die anderen.

glauben musst du das nicht, kannst aber ruhig weiter red bull trinken. tun die downhiller im ziel ja auch. die sind nämlich nicht angestrengt, sondern tun nur sehr durstig.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. April 2012)

Ich fahre seit jeher Touren und Marathon Rennen. Früher hab ich den Sattel auf Touren bei Abfahrten immer abgesenkt, seit ca. 4 Jahren nicht mehr. Und ich bin eher schneller bergab als früher. Ich würde nie in eine absenkbare Stütze investieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (14. April 2012)

ich fahre seit jeher gern bergab. früher hab ich einen downhiller gefahren, seit ca. 2 jahren fahre ich ein pitch. und ich bin eher schneller bergab als früher. ich würde nie behaupten, dass besseres material einen schneller fahren lässt, als es die bessere fahrtechnik vermag.

gratuliere, du kannst besser radfahren als früher


----------



## Someone84 (14. April 2012)

Zu Lopes: Als es beim xce zu nem Abfahrtsstück kam, hatte er das Rennen eh schon gewonnen, ob jetzt mit abgesengter Stütze oder ned...
Und die Topfahrer werden auch nicht nur aus Gängelung ihrer Sponsoren ne normale Stütze fahren, sonst hätte ein Nino Schurter auch sicherlich kein (am Markt nicht erhältliches) 650b Radl bekommen.  
An nem AM oder Enduro könnt ich mir selber sowas (allerdings ned für 250 extra) schon vorstellen, beim XC-Rennen stört mich derartige Hebelei. Da is mir das Lockout ja fast zuviel...


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das ist deine meinung
> 
> 
> abfahrtsrennen mit 1,5 stunden fallen mir grad keine ein, bei den massendownhills sinds eher so 30-45 minuten. natürlich sind alle froh wenn sie im ziel sind, die fitten wirken aber auch dabei noch einigermaßen geschmeidig.
> ...




blablahblahblahblah...

Ausdauertraining bis zum Erbrechen ergibt bei Belastungen von um die 5 Minuten überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das wissen wohl sogar die meisten nicht-Profi-DHler. Peaty fährt wohl schon solange MX wie er auf dem DHler sitzt und beim DH fahren sind andere Dinge elementar, als 20h in der Woche auf dem Rennrad abzureißen. Selbst die schnellsten DHler gewinnen in einem mittelmäßig besetzten Ausdauerrennen keinen Blumentopf. Die Sponsorenlaberei kann ich auch nicht mehr hören, weil sie schlichtweg nicht stimmt und ich trinke keine Energy-Drinks, weil ich auf den Geschmack von Erbrochenem nicht so wirklich stehe. Was ich aber noch viel weniger leiden kann, sind Belehrungen von jemandem, der offensichtlich in einer Disziplin, die er gerne bewerten würde nicht im Geringsten drinsteckt. 

Was willst Du uns denn eigentlich sagen? Dass eine Variostütze Abfahrten leichter machen kann? Von mir aus. Dass XC technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist, wie ein DH-Rennen? Da gehe ich auch mit. In der Konsequenz braucht man für ein XC-Rennen eben so ein Ding nicht. Vor allem nicht mit dieser Fummelverstellung, die in Summe mehr Zeit kostet, als sie bringt.

Die Disziplin selbst steht in ihrer Charakteristik fest. Warum sollte man die ändern? Dass Variostützen nötig werden? Warum? Dass aus XC ein Enduro- oder DH- oder was auch immer-Rennen wird? Warum? Im Cyclocross sind seit 100 Jahren bestimmte Räder und Streckenformen festgelegt. Das ist eben einfach der Typ dieser Rennen. Da muss man nichts ändern. Muss man XC-Rennen jetzt anpassen, weil sie mit Deiner Definition von MTB-Fahren nicht konform sind? Wieso? Wer definiert denn, was "Mountainbiken" ist? Das Wort selbst sagt dazu ja wohl eher wenig aus.

Wenn Du über diese Definition sprechen möchtest, dann klinke ich mich hiermit als Gesprächspartner aus. Entweder man akzeptiert alle Sorten des Radfahrens in ihrer ganz typischen Form, oder man lässt sich auf dieses ständige Gestichele einer Seite ein. Irgendwie beschleicht mich seit einigen Jahren das Gefühl, dass dies vor allem von der Abfahrtsseite kommt, so, als ob man seine Existenz irgendwie vor der Ausdauerfraktion rechtfertigen müsste. Aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## Berggott (15. April 2012)

Ok, nachdem sich die Diskussion nun schon ziemlich festgefressen hat:

Ich fahre nur Rennrad und ein XC MTB (NEIN! Kein DH) und habe so ein Ding mal probiert - und will es nicht mehr hergeben. Ablehnung höre ich von Trainingspartnern genug. Komischerweise jeweils nur von denen die so ein Ding noch nie gefahren sind. Nimmt man die NichtRemoteversion hat man ja je nach Strecke in 1er Minute umgeschraubt.
Aber ich bin ja auch ein verweichlichter Fullyfahrer  Überzeugen? Naja ich Zukunft lasse ich das wohl besser und freue mich insgeheim über meinen (gefühlten?!) Vorteil


----------



## corfrimor (15. April 2012)

Ich finde das rauf und runter dieser Dinger so schön  Immer rauf und runter, rauf und runter, rauf und runter usw. usf. Das ist doch toll


----------



## theworldburns (15. April 2012)

mete schrieb:


> blablahblahblahblah...



wut, der erste schritt zur dunklen seite der macht
küsschen 



mete schrieb:


> Ausdauertraining bis zum Erbrechen ergibt bei Belastungen von um die 5 Minuten überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das wissen wohl sogar die meisten nicht-Profi-DHler. Peaty fährt wohl schon solange MX wie er auf dem DHler sitzt und beim DH fahren sind andere Dinge elementar, als 20h in der Woche auf dem Rennrad abzureißen. Selbst die schnellsten DHler gewinnen in einem mittelmäßig besetzten Ausdauerrennen keinen Blumentopf. Die Sponsorenlaberei kann ich auch nicht mehr hören, weil sie schlichtweg nicht stimmt und ich trinke keine Energy-Drinks, weil ich auf den Geschmack von Erbrochenem nicht so wirklich stehe. Was ich aber noch viel weniger leiden kann, sind Belehrungen von jemandem, der offensichtlich in einer Disziplin, die er gerne bewerten würde nicht im Geringsten drinsteckt.



dann erkläre mir:
a) wie funktioniert das mit der werbung denn sonst, ausser dass der werbeträger nen kaufanreiz wecken soll
b) wieso du nun anfängst äpfel mit birnen zu vergleichen. nein ein dhler wird in einem hoch besetzten xc rennen keinen blumentopf gewinnen. wenn ich mal genauso dümmlich flamen darf: ein weltklasse xcler würde sogar in einem deutschen hobby dh rennen untergehen. auch in (inter)nationalen endurorennen gewinnen sie nicht den berühmten blumentopf, obwohl das durchaus eine ausdauerdisziplin ist.
c) welche disziplin hab ich denn bewertet? eine bewertung ist: xc/dh find ich richtig kacke/toll. das hab ich nicht gemacht. ich stell mir nach wie vor die frage, wieso man das abfahrtspotential der xc bikes beschneidet, indem man den sattel oben lässt. enge, steile spitzkehren und sprünge sind mit tiefem sattel wirklich gut kontrollierbar, mit hohem eher eine glückssache. nach wie vor kann das xc fahrrad mit seinen bremsen, reifen und der geometrie an sich viel mehr, als es ein xc rennen fordert. 



mete schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns denn eigentlich sagen? Dass eine Variostütze Abfahrten leichter machen kann? Von mir aus. Dass XC technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist, wie ein DH-Rennen? Da gehe ich auch mit. In der Konsequenz braucht man für ein XC-Rennen eben so ein Ding nicht. Vor allem nicht mit dieser Fummelverstellung, die in Summe mehr Zeit kostet, als sie bringt.
> 
> Die Disziplin selbst steht in ihrer Charakteristik fest. Warum sollte man die ändern? Dass Variostützen nötig werden? Warum? Dass aus XC ein Enduro- oder DH- oder was auch immer-Rennen wird? Warum? Im Cyclocross sind seit 100 Jahren bestimmte Räder und Streckenformen festgelegt. Das ist eben einfach der Typ dieser Rennen. Da muss man nichts ändern. Muss man XC-Rennen jetzt anpassen, weil sie mit Deiner Definition von MTB-Fahren nicht konform sind? Wieso? Wer definiert denn, was "Mountainbiken" ist? Das Wort selbst sagt dazu ja wohl eher wenig aus.



man kann einen sport facettenreicher machen indem man ein lausiges bauteil nach bedarf auswechselt. mir ist klar dass es mit nem 185er puls durchaus schwierig werden kann getimet auf ein knöpfchen zu drücken, aber hey, das ist ne herausforderung die man eingeht, da man danach im sinne des rennfahrens zeit sparen kann (eher könnte). ihr sollt eure rennen noch immer bergauf bestreiten, es wäre nur meiner meinung nach ohne  identifikationsverlust für die disziplin möglich auch die abfahrten spannender zu gestalten. für zuschauer und fahrer. 

was mich besonders interessiert ist, wie deiner meinung nach werbung und sponsoring funktioniert. 
ich bin der meinung, dass der sponsor kein erhöhtes interesse daran hat, dass es zu sehr in die öffentlichkeit getragen wird, dass die erzielten erfolge dadurch erreicht werden, das sponsoringartfremd (rennrad und five ten in etwa) trainiert wird. daher, meine meinung, weißt du auch nicht, dass die durchaus viel ausdauersport machen. nicht zuletzt auf dem rennrad, dort kann man das richtig fest treten in verschiedenen intensitäten gut trainieren und spaß macht es auch noch. andere ansichten darf jeder haben, aber zu glauben dass die 5 minuten lang nur ihr fahrrad festhalten müssen und diese fähigkeit einzig beim mx fahren erwerben, das ist doch recht ignorant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (15. April 2012)

@theworldburns:
Nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich hier deine Antworten lese, dann muss ich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass du weder weist wie sich ein reinrassiges XC-Race-Bike fährt, noch das du ein Gefühl dafür hast, wie lokale- und internationale, zeitgemäße XC-Rennstrecken aussehen.

Daher möchte ich eine Empfehlung aussprechen:

*Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: Einfach mal die Fresse halten *


PS: Ich bewundere die Fahrkünste im DH / 4X / Freeride Bereich. Das Video von Danny Hart bei der WM liebe ich, aber ich habe keine Ahnung von Taktik und Fahrtechnik bei DH-Rennen und spare mir daher auch Kommentare dazu.


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> wut, der erste schritt zur dunklen seite der macht
> küsschen
> 
> 
> ...



Belassen wir es doch einfach dabei .

Ich habe übrigens nicht behauptet, dass ein Weltklasse-DHler in einem hochkarätig besetzten XC-Feld keine Sonne sieht, sondern dieser Fall selbst schon bei einem mittelmäßig besetzten Hobbyrennen eintreten wird.
Die Anforderungen sind einfach viel zu unterschiedlich. Natürlich ist Dh nicht draufsetzen und herunterrollen, aber noch weniger ist es mit einem 2h Rennen an der Kotzgrenze zu vergleichen. Viel mehr zählt da Explosivität bei kurzen Antritten, Kraft und Technik. Ich finde das bewundernswert, keine Frage. Die Ausdauerleistung ist aber verschwindend gering. Wenn ein DH-Profi die genannten notwendigen Fähigkeiten bis zum Maximum ausreizen will, bleibt auch einfach keine Zeit für stundenlanges Ausdauertraining und es ist wie gesagt auch gar nicht notwendig. Den krassen Unterschied der Disziplinen sieht man schon an der vollkommen anderen Physiologie der Spitzenathleten von DH und XC. Es gibt übrigens durchaus auch XC-Fahrer, die bei gut besetzten Enduro- oder Massen-DH-Events ganz vorne dabei sind (Absalon, Schurter....). Vielleicht auch mit Variostütze, wer weiß. Im XC fahren sie trotzdem nicht damit...


----------



## theworldburns (15. April 2012)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> @theworldburns:
> Nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich hier deine Antworten lese, dann muss ich zu dem Schluss kommen, dass du weder weist wie sich ein reinrassiges XC-Race-Bike fährt, noch das du ein Gefühl dafür hast, wie lokale- und internationale, zeitgemäße XC-Rennstrecken aussehen.
> 
> Daher möchte ich eine Empfehlung aussprechen:
> ...



nich aufregen

das amüsante an meinem hardtail ist, wenn ich die gabel ganz runterschraube, hab ich ne xc geo, (105mm an der gabel, 74er sitzwinkel, langes oberrohr, rel. steiler lenkwinkel, blabla.) nur der vorbau ist etwas zu kurz. ich mach das alles nicht seit gestern. ab davon müssen wir der tatsache ins auge sehen, dass ein großteil der sogenannten mtbler, disziplinübergreifend, irgendwie auch dem fahrrad herumdömmelt und nichtmal versucht zu verstehen, wie man richtig fahrrad fährt. viele sagen dann: da kann ich nicht herunterfahren, weil mein fahrrad zu "klein" ist. 

da du ja offensichtlich daran zweifelst, dass ich eine vorstellung davon habe, wie eine zeitgemäße xc rennstrecke aussieht, zeig mir doch bitte eine schwierige stelle und (der vermeintlichen objektivität wegen) versuch sie mal nach dieser seltsamen singletrailskala zu bewerten. ich bin wirklich gespannt.

letztlich: wo siehst du den begrenzenden faktor im abfahrtspotential eines xc bikes? was geht, und was geht nicht? wie ich vorher schonmal angedeutet habe, riesen sprünge blenden wir ohnehin vollkommen aus, das ist nichtmal downhill, das ist nur für die zuschauer.


----------



## corfrimor (15. April 2012)

Rauf und runter, rauf und runter ... Das find' ich total gut


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

theworldburns schrieb:


> n
> letztlich: wo siehst du den begrenzenden faktor im abfahrtspotential eines xc bikes? was geht, und was geht nicht? wie ich vorher schonmal angedeutet habe, riesen sprünge blenden wir ohnehin vollkommen aus, das ist nichtmal downhill, das ist nur für die zuschauer.



Die Antwort auf diese Frage ist schlichtweg egal, weil es bei XC-Rennen keine Rolle spielt. Die Frage, ob man da jetzt herunterkommt oder nicht, stellt sich überhaupt nicht, man muss da runter und zwar meist auch in einem Tempo, was die Leute vor und hinter einem vorgeben und das ist nicht gerade langsam, wenn man am Ende vorn mit dabei sein will. Schau Dir einfach mal die Aufzeichnungen der letzten XC-WC an. Da sind viele Stellen dabei, die technisch wirklich nicht einfach sind und da fässt sich keiner vor Angst an den Kopf und trägt sein Rad herunter. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder leichtere Strecken, wie leider auch die Olympiastrecke in London, aber das ist nun mal so und beim DH auch nicht anders. Die Singeletrailskala ist dabei auch Schwachsinn, Stellen, die richtig richtig schwer sind, fährt doch keiner mehr, da schnappt man sich sein Rad und rennt herunter und ist schneller dabei. Das ist aber nicht das Ziel dieser rennen. Es gilt also die Balance zu hinsichtlich der Schwierigkeit, dass die technischen Sektionen gerade noch so viel schneller befahren werden können, dass sich absteigen nicht lohnt. Beim CX wird genau diese Schwelle (gewollt) überschritten, XC ist aber nicht CX.

Dass sich die Strecken in den letzten Jahren enorm verändert haben, sieht man auch an den Leuten, die jetzt vorn mit dabei sind. Typen wie Rasmussen oder Martinez, die eher die Statue einer Rennradbergziege haben, gibt es da quasi nicht mehr. Die Rennen werden explosiver, man fährt nicht mehr 3h oder mehr auf Waldwegen wie vor 15 Jahren, sondern 1,5-2h auf teilweise üblem Terrain, was ganzen Körpereinsatz erfordert. Und so sehen die Siegfahrer (mit einigen Ausnahmen) dann auch aus. Ein Extrembeispiel war Filip Meierhaeghe.


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2012)

> Ich habe übrigens nicht behauptet, dass ein Weltklasse-DHler in einem hochkarätig besetzten XC-Feld keine Sonne sieht, sondern dieser Fall selbst schon bei einem mittelmäßig besetzten Hobbyrennen eintreten wird.



Bei der These mit dem mittelmäßig besetztem XC-Rennen würde ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Da habe ich schon häufig über andere Beispiele gelesen u. wenn du zB Greg Minnaar o. Aaron Gwin da mitfahren lassen würdest, würden die beiden schon Sonne sehen.

Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nur Rene Wildhaber ein, der bei der Schweizer Meisterschaft im DH durch einen Sturz den Sieg vermasselte, dafür dann am nächsten Tag den XC-Meistertitel (Senioren-Klasse) einkassierte.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei der These mit dem mittelmäßig besetztem XC-Rennen würde ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Da habe ich schon häufig über andere Beispiele gelesen u. wenn du zB Greg Minnaar o. Aaron Gwin da mitfahren lassen würdest, würden die beiden schon Sonne sehen.


Und welche Beispiel sollen das sein  (XC-Rennen, nicht Hausfrauen-Marathons!).
Warum tun sie es dann nicht? Einige XCler fahren ja auch Abfahrtsrennen, umgekehrt gibt es das sogut wie nicht. Wenn sich mal jemand traut, da mitzufahren können wir gern weiterdiskutieren. Wird aber nicht passieren.



> Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nur Rene Wildhaber ein, der bei der Schweizer Meisterschaft im DH durch einen Sturz den Sieg vermasselte, dafür dann am nächsten Tag den XC-Meistertitel (Senioren-Klasse) einkassierte.


Rene Wildhaber ist kein klassischer DH-Fahrer, sondern viel weiter gestreut. Fällt also in eine völlig andere Gruppe Fahrertypen.


----------



## Livanh (15. April 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei der These mit dem mittelmäßig besetztem XC-Rennen würde ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Da habe ich schon häufig über andere Beispiele gelesen u. wenn du zB Greg Minnaar o. Aaron Gwin da mitfahren lassen würdest, würden die beiden schon Sonne sehen.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt auf die schnelle nur Rene Wildhaber ein, der bei der Schweizer Meisterschaft im DH durch einen Sturz den Sieg vermasselte, dafür dann am nächsten Tag den XC-Meistertitel (Senioren-Klasse) einkassierte.
> 
> ...



Genauso kann man sich mosely anschaun bei der cape epic...geht jetzt aber doch weit weg vom thema.

Die frage ist doch warum xc sich selber so beschneidet? Bei rundkursen hat man ja
 genug dh anteil, der durchaus rennentscheident gestalltet werden könnte, ohne daraus enduro werden zu lassen.
Auch wenn man immer liest, dass xc immer anspruchsvoller wird, aber bei allem respekt, es ist nicht gerade berauschend. Bestes anzeichen dafür ist ja gerade ein fehlen von verstellbaren stützen.
Xc hat soviel potential, entwickelt sich aber nur sehr langsam. 
In der jetztigen form ist es gähnend langweilig anzuschaun und dazu für alle die technisches fahren schätzen komplett uninteressant - obwohl es besser für die breite masse als enduro geeignet ist.


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

Livanh schrieb:


> Genauso kann man sich mosely anschaun bei der cape epic...geht jetzt aber doch weit weg vom thema.


Ahja, jetzt ist ein Mehrtages-Marathon Rennen auf einmal auch schon XC (davon abgesehen, dass sie im Ergebnis irgendwo am Ende gelandet ist, mehr als 15h hinter dem Siegerteam der Damen). Leute, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, haltet doch einfach mal die Klappe. Damit lohnt es sich auch nicht, auf Deinen längeren Abschnitt einzugehen, weil Du offensichtlich nicht weißt, was ein XC-Rennen ist.


----------



## Livanh (15. April 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Ahja, jetzt ist ein Mehrtages-Marathon Rennen auf einmal auch schon XC (davon abgesehen, dass sie im Ergebnis irgendwo am Ende gelandet ist, mehr als 15h hinter dem Siegerteam der Damen). Leute, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, haltet doch einfach mal die Klappe. Damit lohnt es sich auch nicht, auf Deinen längeren Abschnitt einzugehen, weil Du offensichtlich nicht weißt, was ein XC-Rennen ist.



Man man, es ging doch einfach darum ob und wo dh leute im ausdauer bereich antreten. Es kam auch das beispiel mit xc leuten die im enduro rumkurven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

Livanh schrieb:


> Man man, es ging doch einfach darum ob und wo dh leute im ausdauer bereich antreten. Es kam auch das beispiel mit xc leuten die im enduro rumkurven...



Mitmachen kann ja jeder überall. Darum ging es mir aber nicht. Wie dem auch sei, warum sollte sich XC schneller weiterentwickeln, als notwendig? XC ist olympisch, es gibt ausreichend viele Worldcuprennen, es sind 10tsde Zuschauer bei diesen Weltcups, die es offensichtlich nicht langweilig finden. Warum wesentliche Punkte daran ändern? Man kann eine Sportart auch kaputtevolutionieren (siehe 4X). Jedes Jahr ein bisschen dran drehen ist doch mehr als ausreichend. Wie gesagt, beim CX läuft das seit 100 Jahren so und die Begeisterung dafür ist eben mal größer, oder mal kleiner, aber doch eine gewisse Konstante (vor allem in den Beneluxstaaten).


----------



## Livanh (15. April 2012)

Weil xc im gegensatz zu enduro zb zuschazerfreundlich ist. Weil mtb technik sich dauernd weiter entwickelt und eben gerade stützen die möglichkeiten eines mtbs enorm erweitern. So sieht xc einfach zu sehr aus wie biathlon auf ner skipiste, geht auch, ist auch schwer, nur halt nicht besonders passend.

Was nicht heissen xcler können nicht fahren oder dergleichen!


----------



## mete (15. April 2012)

Livanh schrieb:


> Weil xc im gegensatz zu enduro zb zuschazerfreundlich ist. Weil mtb technik sich dauernd weiter entwickelt und eben gerade stützen die möglichkeiten eines mtbs enorm erweitern. So sieht xc einfach zu sehr aus wie biathlon auf ner skipiste, geht auch, ist auch schwer, nur halt nicht besonders passend.
> 
> Was nicht heissen xcler können nicht fahren oder dergleichen!



Da könnte man genauso fragen: "Warum fahren Cyclocrosser mit einem Rennrad und antiquierten Bremsen (jedenfalls bis letztes Jahr) durch's Gelände und nicht mit einem MTB?" Das wäre doch ebenfalls passender?


----------



## corfrimor (15. April 2012)

Oder absenkbare Federgabeln. Auch nicht schlecht. Im Unphill runter, im Downhill rauf 

@ mete: Wieso gehst Du eigentlich auf diesen Schwachsinn ein? Das ist doch  eine der dämlichsten Forumsdiskussionen überhaupt.


----------



## ZeFlo (15. April 2012)

selten so einen seitenlangen quatsch gelesen.

diese "diskussion" der automatik stützen hater vs lover stellt selbst die unsäglichsten 29er diskurse weit in den schatten  

vor allem der hater trupp sollte mal tief durch die hose atmen ... oder radfahren gehen statt drüber zu schreiben ...


----------



## theworldburns (15. April 2012)

mete schrieb:


> ...Da sind viele Stellen dabei, die technisch wirklich nicht einfach sind und da fässt sich keiner vor Angst an den Kopf und trägt sein Rad herunter. Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder leichtere Strecken, wie leider auch die Olympiastrecke in London, aber das ist nun mal so und beim DH auch nicht anders. Die Singeletrailskala ist dabei auch Schwachsinn, Stellen, die richtig richtig schwer sind, fährt doch keiner mehr, da schnappt man sich sein Rad und rennt herunter und ist schneller dabei. Das ist aber nicht das Ziel dieser rennen. Es gilt also die Balance zu hinsichtlich der Schwierigkeit, dass die technischen Sektionen gerade noch so viel schneller befahren werden können, dass sich absteigen nicht lohnt.



Aber man könnte die Schwelle überschreiten, es so gestalten dass man entweder runterträgt oder den Sattel runtermacht. Ich denke absenken spart bergab mehr Zeit, als es bergauf durch Mehrgewicht kostet - das ist doch der Renngedanke. Wenn die Fahrer darauf, aus irrationalen Gründen (gab es ja noch nie, muss doch nicht so schwer sein, etc.) kein Bock haben, dann sind sie zumindest nicht daran interessiert das bestmögliche aus ihrem Sport(gerät) herauszuholen. Da habe ich kein Verständnis für. Fand es auch lausig von einigen DH WC Fahrern zu sagen dass Pietermaritzburg kacke ist, weil man viel treten muss (wie auch in La Bresse). 

Ermöglichen einem 29er / 650b Räder nicht auch bessere Performance über Gerümpel im tradeoff gegen Mehrgewicht, oder rollen die auch bergauf lohnend leichter? Natürlich muss man da kein hochkomplizierten Knopf drücken während die Augäpfel schon mitpulsieren


----------



## Bastelbasti (15. April 2012)

Variostützen sind was für Lilli-Fees. Wer sein Rad beherrscht und sich nicht vor Gefällen ins Höschen macht, der braucht sowas nicht.


----------



## SilverWolf (15. April 2012)

Bastelbasti schrieb:


> Variostützen sind was für Lilli-Fees. Wer sein Rad beherrscht und sich nicht vor Gefällen ins Höschen macht, der braucht sowas nicht.



...genau  wie  auch  Federgabel, was?Ich  lach  mich  kaputt...


----------



## theworldburns (15. April 2012)

mete schrieb:


> Da könnte man genauso fragen: "Warum fahren Cyclocrosser mit einem Rennrad und antiquierten Bremsen (jedenfalls bis letztes Jahr) durch's Gelände und nicht mit einem MTB?" Das wäre doch ebenfalls passender?



brauchste nicht zu fragen, weißte doch schon selbst 



mete schrieb:


> Ein Cyclocrossrennen geht etwa über 45-60 Minuten, keine Berge, nur Schlamm und Sand oder leichte Waldwege, auch mal bis 30% Asphalt. Überhaupt nich mit XC zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. April 2012)

Wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf: ich komme eben aus Houffalize und habe den Streckenabschnitt, auf welchem am Freitag das Eliminatorrennen stattgefunden hat, genauestens in Augenschein nehmen können. Und komme zu dem Ergebnis: selbst ich, dessen Stürze zumeist kopfüber über den Lenker stattfinden, hätte diesen Streckenteil locker ohne eine abgesenkte Variostütze bewältigen können.


----------



## singlestoph (17. April 2012)

der der gewonnen hat hatte ja auch eine variostütze am bike

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574457483/uci-mountain-bike-world-cup-houffalize

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574446381/uci-mtb-world-cup-houffalize-results

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=brian...w=210&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:70


----------



## theworldburns (17. April 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> der der gewonnen hat hatte ja auch eine variostütze am klapprad


----------



## Schmal (19. April 2012)

auweia -  man weiss nicht genau ob man hier den  oder den  nehmen soll.....

technische möglichkeiten von xc-bikes werden nicht ausgereizt? fahrtechnische anforderungen im xco sind limitiert?  

- einfach mal ein xc-rennen fahren, man wird schnell feststellen dass wohl und wehe hier kaum davon abhängt ob man die stütze versenken kann oder nicht  

wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, hier zählen andere faktoren.

..... auch in der letzten runde, total kaputt und mit nachlassender  konzentration, vielleicht schon mit krämpfen, immer noch die richtige  linie treffen und möglichst schnell, defekt- und sturzrfrei über den kurs  kommen.....

 reinrassige xc-bikes sind nun mal in erster linie auf vortrieb, vortrieb und noch  mal vortrieb getrimmt, und nicht dafür gemacht beim redbull rampage im  freien fall hinab zu stürzen......

oder fahren die xco-wc-piloten etwa doch nur aus reinem masochismus mit minimalem reifenprofil, gerade so viel federweg dass es keine effizienzeinbußen gibt, leichte bremsen mit kleinen scheiben etc. - wo doch mittlerweile technisch so viel mehr möglich ist?!  

davon ab - wenn das gelände so steil wird, dass man mit maximaler gewichtsverlagerung nicht mehr klar kommt, kommen irgend wann noch andere faktoren (generelle geometrie, bremstraktion + seitenhalt von xc-einsatzgerechten reifen etc.) hinzu und nicht nur die sattelhöhe.

spätestens wenn man mit dem arsch auf dem hinterreifen hängt, ist halt  schluss.

der anstoß, warum hier die streckenanforderungen dahingehend weiter verschärft werden sollen, leuchtet nicht wirklich ein 

warum sollte man längst nebeneinander bestehende - und mit gutem grund getrennte - disziplinen verwässern?

 jede disziplin hat ihr spezielles anforderungsprofil und es gibt entsprechend ausgelegtes material. so what?

wer glaubt moderne xco-kurse seinen technisch zu einfach und unspektakulär - empfehlung: einfach mal anschauen 

- wer sich ein bisschen mit xco auseinandersetzt stellt schnell fest dass sich die disziplin in jüngster vergangenheit sehr wohl rasant weiter entwickelt - auch und gerade was fahrtechnische anforderungen angeht. stichworte z. b.  'rock garden' in msa, der letzte wm-kurs in champery, 'rapid rocks' in pmb 

man kann getrost davon ausgehen, dass die fahrtechnischen anforderungen nicht zu gering sind. auch wenn die jungs und mädels sich erdreisten, dort überall mit 'normaler' sattelhöhe runterzufahren 

 - hier werden mal wieder äpfel mit birnen verglichen.

sollte man vielleicht im gegenzug dh-kurse mit mehr gegenanstiegen kreieren? damit die jungs dort auch mal mehr zu treten haben? und um der entwicklung rechnung zu tragen schauen dass die boliden nicht mehr so schwer sind, weniger federweg und weniger fette reifen haben, damit nicht so viel tretenergie verpufft?!?


----------



## Renn Maus (19. April 2012)

Eine Vario-Stütze macht immer dann Sinn, wenn der individuelle Fahrer damit im XC-Rennen schneller wird.

In den meisten Fällen ist der Fahrer der limitierende Faktor in der Abfahrt.
Wenn dann eine Variostütze mehr Sicherheit bietet, ist sie in jedem Fall eine Überlegung wert.

Ich bin davon absolut überzeugt, dass in den meisten Fällen die Bikes mehr können, als die Fahrer.
Sonst würden wir alle wie Nino Schurter die Downhills runterrocken....

Ergo sind auch die meisten XCO-Kurse nicht zu einfach, sondern wir Fahrer nicht sicher genug unterwegs.

Da helfen Praxis, Fahrtechnikkurse und Variostützen.
Aber auch stärker profilierte Reifen, mehr Federweg etc....
Wieviel Einsatz man in die Verbesserung der Abfahrtskills investiert ist dann wieder individuell!


----------



## theworldburns (30. April 2012)

Is-Your-XC-Bike-This-Fun-to-Ride

kein race xc, aber die richtung stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

